# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Winter Competition 2022

## Saizaphod

_Missed the signups but still want to join? Post in the sign up thread here to join for the second week._

*    The competition begins on Thursday, December 1st, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)
    The competition will end on Thursday, December 15th, at 8 PM.*

*Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: Live Scoresheet*
    Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs.

*    Rules:*
    • Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
    • Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
    • Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
    • Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
    • If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.
*    ---------------------------------
    ANNOUNCEMENT!!
    ---------------------------------*

I will surround all important competition announcements in a big, bold announcement block like this one. Even if you don't read the rest of the posts in the thread, please at least skim the thread for these blocks - they contain important information regarding the competition. They're huge and should stick out pretty easily.

Some new things.
 Points from Induction and Recall are now only available for Beginner and Intermediate tiers. 
*    ---------------------------------*
*Teams*

_Howls and Hoofs_

*Wolf*

*Expert*

Hukif

*Intermediate*

JadeGreen
RelicWraith
LeaoLouro
IndigoRose
JustPhillip

*Beginner*

cedwards105
mellia
Rodulf
FryingMan
solus1
PremiumOtter
*Deer*

*Expert*

Sensei
revver

*Intermediate*

Saizaphod
dolphin
Tiktaalik
Occipitalred
DoctorFoxy
seno

*Beginner*

MadMonkey
NyxCC
Nfri
AtomicChocolate
epicsunshine





*    IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition. Also, if you know you will be unavailable for a period of time, please post something to let us know, or PM me (Saizaphod) so you aren’t dropped.

    In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance.* This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected.
*

    POINTS*

*    Induction and Recall* _(Beginner and Intermediate only!)_
_    In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

    • Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_ If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead.
_
    • Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

    • First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
    • Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

    • First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
    • Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_    Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

    • Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_    Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD. A DEILD chain is over once you are awake long enough to write down the dream._

    • WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)

*
    Dream Control Tasks*

*    IMPORTANT!* - Points don't stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete the weekly challenge of "Transform into your team's creature", it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this new rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.

    Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
    Advanced versions of tasks earn points instead of basic versions, not in addition.

*    Basic Tasks*

    • Reality Check / Stabilization -* 1 point*

    • Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points*

    • Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points*

    • Ask for Advice _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

    • Eat/Drink Something - *5 points*

    • Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

    • Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

    • Fly - *5 points*

    • Telekinesis - *5 points*

    • Super Strength - *5 points*

    • Super Speed - *5 points*

    • Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

    • Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

    • Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

    • Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

    • Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

    • Partial Transformation - *5 points*

    • Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

    • Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

    • DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

    • Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*

*
    Advanced Tasks*

    • Teleport - *10 points*

    • Element Manipulation - *10 points*

    • Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

    • Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

    • Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

    • Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

    • Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

    • Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

    • Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

    • Full Transformation - *10 points*


*    DreamViews Extra Tasks*

    Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition.

*Task of the Season*

    You can complete more than one Task of the Season per Dream. 
    Beginner Tasks of the Season are only available for the Beginner tier. 

    • Task of the Season (Autumn 2022)- *15 points/task*
*
Task of the Year*

    You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream or DILD/DEILD- chain. (Or as instructed in the ToTY rules; write your completed task down into your dreamjournal before you can        start working on the next one.)

    • Task of the Year 2022 (Build Our Dream Base!) - *20 points/task*


* Dream Theme* 
If your dream (lucid or non-lucid) matches the theme, you earn an additional *5 points*. Points for theme can only be claimed once per night. The theme might be open to slight interpretation (just keep in mind the Honor System).

*Theme - 5 points: Winter* (Who would have guessed?) 

*NEW!*  *Persistent Lucid Dream Theme*
If your *(lucid!)* dream matches the persistent theme, you earn an additional *15 points*. Points for persistent lucid theme can only be claimed once per night. The points only start counting after your *second* visit to the persistent theme. Persistent lucid theme scores instead of Dream theme, not in addition. 
The place must be somewhere you have not yet visited before. 

*Persistent Lucid Theme - 15 points: Winter world/realm/planet*  _(Some place that does not exist in waking reality)_

*    Challenge Tasks*
    Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

    • *Challenge - 20 points*

*  Beginner:* 
    Recover a lost memory from your life
    Walk on a wall (success if you manage to keep both of your feet attached to the wall simultaneously)
Change the air temperature colder +5 points

*Intermediate:*
    Succesfully communicate with an animal (have the animal talk with you)
    Succesfully dismember all of your limbs (including your head) and have them re-attach themselves into your body
Create a blizzard +5 points

*Expert:*
    Have your body consist of _atleast five_ aspects of different species (exmpl; mantis' head, fin of a dolphin, leg of an elephant etc)
    Align all the planets of our solar system(7 excluding Earth) and jump through each one (must visit the surface or atmosphere)
Time travel to the Ice Age (have proof; ice reefs/mammoths/cavemen or similar) and report what you experience +5 Points
*
    Three-Step Tasks*

    Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*    Beginner*: Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*    Intermediate:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks
*
    Expert:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

    Tasks must be completed in order.
    Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
    You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
    If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
    In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

    • Complete first chosen task -* 5 points
*
    • Complete second chosen task - *10 points
*
    • Complete third chosen task -* 15 points
*
    If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*    Team Tasks*
    Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

    • Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_  Each additional teammate in the same dream/chai_n - *3 points*

    • Have your teamfriend complete a lucid task excluding RC/Stabilization(in-dream)* -* 10 points*

    • Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*

    • Have a teammate take you into their dream(figuratively) - *15 points*


*    Enemy Tasks*
_    Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you.
    Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.
_
    • Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_    Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

    • Fight an enemy* - *10 points*

    • Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points*

    • Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

    • Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)

*Stack bonus*

Beginner and intermediate only:

    • Fight an expert enemy* - *30 points*

Expert only:

    • Fight the whole enemy team simultaneously* - *30 points*


*    Personal Goals*

    Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream.
    Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
    Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
    Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
    Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
    You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
    Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

    • Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

    • Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*    Dream Journal Points*

    Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
    Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
    Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

    • *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

    This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
    When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
    Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*    Tier Bonus*
    The top scorers in Beginner and Intermediate league earns a bonus for their team based on their position.

    • 1st - *100 points*
    • 2nd - *60 points*
    • 3rd - *30 points*


*    Now what?*

*    Post your task choices for the following:*
    - Three-Step Tasks
    - Personal Goals

    Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

    Have fun everyone, and good luck!

Oh, and check out our sick new team swag, custom-made by yours truly:







```
Team Wolf
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/LxukUtD.png[/IMG]

Team Deer
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/WFplDl0.png[/IMG]
```


*How to use:*
_Copy your team's HTML link -> Control Panel -> Edit Signature and copy there_

----------


## Hukif

For the three step task will do
Advanced unsummoning, advanced phasing and advanced object changing.
For my personal task the one I failed for november task - fight the strongest type of creature in my dream world.

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Three step task:
Advanced time control -> Advanced full transformation -> Advanced summoning

Personal tasks:
+ Have a cup of tea with uncle Iroh
+ Set up my Persistent Realm Hub
+ Swim on the event horizon of a black hole
+ Summon a wide array of exotic alien weapons to try out

----------


## FryingMan

3-step:
1) interact with a DC
2) push hand through solid object
3) fully phase through big, solid object

Personal goals (all new):
+ use a realistic lightsaber that actually cuts (limbs, objects)
+ fly around the Golden Gate bridge
+ eat: a taqueria style soft taco
+ eat some pad thai
+ eat a piece of Round Table King Arthur Supreme pizza
+ visit my Lucid Lab
+ stable "frisky time" with a DC
+ meet Heruka Chakrasamvara
+ meet my dream guide

----------


## FryingMan

Saizaphod, awesome video  :smiley: .

Can't wait to read all the Hukif vs. Sensei fights  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Love the signatures!  :smiley: 


3 step task (basic TK, interact with DC, basic summon).

Still thinking about adding a personal goal - don’t want to clutter my mind with a ton of tasks at this moment. 

Good luck everyone!

----------


## solus1

3 step:
1.) Interact with a DC
2.) Eat/Drink something
3.)Fly

Personal Goals:
> Kamehameha a large structure.
> Throw a DC as far as I can
> Summon someone I know
> Try and leave the universe

----------


## Saizaphod

*Three Step Task*
Fly
Teleport
Basic summoning

*Old Goals*
Visit another planet
Visit a jungle

*New Goals*
Visit a magical forest
Summon a spacecraft and succesfully fly it

----------


## cedwards105

*Three step task:*
Push hand through solid object
Ask for advice
Advanced flying

*New personal goals:*
1. Dance with a DC
2. Visit Jasmine Hall or the Dreamstone Realm (worlds I have been building)
3. Construct/visit a dream exploration vessel

*Old personal goals:*
1. Have an interesting conversation with a DC (something memorable)
2. Visit Synthos (another world I have built, and have visited in a dream)

Go Team Wolf!!

----------


## Tiktaalik

Thanks Saizaphod for setting all this up. The graphics are cool and a nice touch. Should be good fun. 

3 step task: 
-Ask for advice 
-Time control 
-Teleport 

Personal goals:
-Find original artwork  
-Have a remote island to myself 
-Go through a mirror portal 

DEER POWER!

----------


## dolphin

*three step task*
-fully phase through big solid object
-advanced summoning
-teleport

*old personal goal*
-visit a store

----------


## IndigoRose

Three step task:
1) Basic summoning
2) Ask for advice
3) Element manipulation

New personal goals - Surgebinding (based on Stormlight Archive):
- Adhesion
- Gravitation (gravity control)
- Abrasion (friction control)
- Progression (growth, healing, regrowth)
- Illumination (illusions)
- Transformation (soulcasting)

Old personal goal:
- Summon/meet Damien and talk with him about the Dark Lord

----------


## AtomicChocolate

Three step task:
1. Reality check
2. Eat/drink something
3. Full transformation

Personal goals:
- Eat a delicious, gooey chocolate chip cookie fresh from the oven, made by a top chef.
- Find my dream guide. I haven't done that yet, surprisingly!
- Meditate.

I haven't had lucid dreams in months because of my lack of sleep, so I'm aiming to simply *have* lucid dreams again this competition. But  I hope I can complete my three-step task and goals, you never know  :wink2:

----------


## MadMonkey

Accidentally deleted my post! Go team deer!

Three step task:
-fly
-basic summon
-talk to a DC

Personal goals
-fight a dream witch
-hug my dream guide
-compete in roller ball from Alita Battle Angel

----------


## Sensei

My three step task will be 
Teleporting
Mass TK
Time control

Personal Goals. Better put some that I wont just naturally do

New goal
Fight a witch of higher level than Ive met before
Discover the purpose of the witches
Meet eiji Miyake (protagonist of number9dream)

Old goal
Get more witches on my side
Meet Lucifer again (name of a witch I really need to banish and the main thing keeping me going) 

Im at the very very end of a 2 year arc or maybe a 31 year arc, to deal with these witches. I really want to finish the plot fully in the next two weeks. 

Very excited! Good luck all. I shall sleep soon.

----------


## LeaoLouro

Didn't find time to post yesterday so I'll write my task selection as well as tonight's point tally

*3-Step Task:*
- Use an electronic device
- Practice a real-life hobby
- Ask a DC for advice

My idea with this one is to play the piano and ask a DC for some good tips. The electronic device is there as iwl I use an iPad for my scores. It'll be interesting to see what the dream will throw my way!

*New Personal Goals:*
- Fly using telekenisis
- Visit the Unigine Valley

Been trying my hand at the second one for a while now, with little success. Regarding the flying, I heard someone here say that using telekenisis for flying was a game-changer and since I'm a very janky flyer I thought I would give it a try.

*Points from tonight, 1/12*
- 2 non-lucid fragments - 1 point

*Total points:* 1 point

As a quick question, should we post non-lucids in our DJs here too? I would have to translate them  :tongue2:

----------


## RelicWraith

Guess we're doing this.

*3-Step Task:*
-Advanced Phasing
-Advanced Flight
-Energy Manipulation

*New Personal Goals:*
-Visit a forgotten dream from the past/visit a dream from the future
-Pull off a corporate Shadowrun infiltration
-Conjure the Gauntlet of Chaos Eye
-Upgrade FireFlyMan armor

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Dream Journal: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/doc...night-1-95055/

First night of the comp o:
No LDs though 

1) Woke up at 12am due to a ton of noise outside, keeping me awake for the next 40-ish minutes = 1x dream, wbtb -> +3
2) Wbtb at 3 am or 4 am = 1x dream, 3x fragment -> +2.5
3) Wbtb at 5 am = 2x fragment -> +1
Night Total: +6.5 points
Comp Total: 6.5 points

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #1 (morning of 2022-12-02)

4 non-lucids: 4
2 fragments: 1
WBTB: 2

night total: 7
comp total: 7

DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...night-1-95056/

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 1*
1 Fragment - 0,5p
4 Dreams - 4p
WBTB (success) - 2p
DILD - 10p
Rc - 1p

Comp total: *17,5p*

*Spoiler* for _Extremely short lucid dream_: 




I'm at the Pickup-section of my workplace when I realize what's happening and plug my nose; I can still breath, I'm dreaming! I forget to stabilize while instantly trying to take off to the sky from the exit-gates and lose the lucidity as soon as I gained it.

Edit: This is where I got lucid










> Three step task:
> 1. Reality check



_
Three-Step Tasks. Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization._ If you _really_ want to have RC as a goal then be it more specific eg. idk, "RC by seeing if I can strect my finger into a 30centimeter finger-sausage  ::lol::  Has to work too though. You can edit the post from the bottom right corner I think. 





> Personal goal:
> - Have 4 lucid dreams in the competition.



_Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable._ Same applies to lucids themselves.





> *3-Step Task:*
> - Use an electronic device
> - Practice a real-life hobby
> - Ask a DC for advice
> 
> My idea with this one is to play the piano and ask a DC for some good tips. The electronic device is there as iwl I use an iPad for my scores. It'll be interesting to see what the dream will throw my way!



_Intermediate: At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks_. Edit it a bit or maybe switch it to a personal goal? Good goal btw 





> should we post non-lucids in our DJs here too? I would have to translate them



No need, only lucids have to be posted

----------


## Tiktaalik

Winter competition points:
01/12/22

Summary: 
Set a good intention last night and woke from a lucid after 2 hours! I woke to recall it but devastatingly fell back asleep instantly! I Didnt recall it again until later and have barely any memory of it now! That rarely happens to me so Im a bit disappointed. If the lucid is too vague to qualify then please feel free to remove the points. 


*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 



 Im on my childhood street. I cant remember how I became lucid but I think I noticed the strangeness of my situation. I dont remember my goal so I simply jump up and fly into the sky. My flight is successful but I feel heavy, like my dangling legs are dragging me down and I fly into the bare branches of a large tree and cling on. I look around and then have some fun swinging from the branches like a monkey until eventually I wake up.




https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/tik...1-12-22-95057/

Recalled: 
2 Fragments (1 point)
1 Dream (1 point)

Lucid Dreams: 
1 DILD (10 points)

Dream control:
Flying (5 points)

Total 17

----------


## JadeGreen

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jad...night-1-95058/

2 dreams (2pt)
1 WBTB (2pt)

Ill be back with personal goals later today.

----------


## IndigoRose

Night 1 - not the best start. I was focusing too much on the first half of the night but recall was muddy and in the second half, I was too tired.

A bunch of fragments over several wakings, that together add to 2pt
WBTB 2pt

4pt total

----------


## RelicWraith

Got kinda careless this night. I better get back in gear!

*Fragments*  (2): 1 point

*Sub-Total: 1 point*
*Competition Total: 1 point*

----------


## dolphin

*night 1*
5 dreams-5 points

night total-5 points
comp total-5 points

----------


## epicsunshine

Does unintentionally waking up at my REM count as WBTB? I did a method after even tho it was unexpected.
If yes, +2 points

----------


## cedwards105

3 NLD's and one fragment.
Total of 3.5 points

----------


## Sensei

What a wonderful 3 hours of sleep I had last night.  :tongue2:  Probably one less hour than hukif. Did manage to get an afternoon 15 minute wild nap tho thankfully so I'm not dead all day

Dream 1


*Spoiler* for _WALKING IN A WINTER WONDERLAND_: 




lucid. DILD. I am walking in a snowy area that looks a bit like thomas kinkade might have drawn it. I spend about 10 minutes walking from house to house, I throw some snowballs. I try to see how fast I can throw a snowball. at first I use super strength and it can go through windows but struggles with walls. I then try with some more strength and they melt when they move fast enough to go through a wall and just splash. I eat a bit of snow but it actually tastes like nothing, not in the same way that water tastes like nothing, but like actually just texture of snow and nothing. There was absolutely no one there. I think that this must be an abandon town from the three of the witches towns that I've recently taken captive. I don't know what happened to this third town. They must have left. I decide that I need to make the barrier smaller so that the other two towns are no longer in it and it is just me and a few left. Maybe then I will be able to meet some higher ups, I think



Dream 2


*Spoiler* for _THERE IS LITERALLY NOTHING HERE_: 



lucid. WILD. I fall through my bed and am in the void, but its actually my dream body in there. I try flying this way and that and teleporting long distances, but nothing seems to happen. I must be cut out of the world somehow. I know one way of teleporting to get out of this situation, but I didn't think of it while in dream. I effectively did nothing in the dream. I do worry that they have kicked me out or trapped me in some way, so I need to get back to the witches with the next dream. 



Literally 0 points from this dream haha. 

Dream 3


*Spoiler* for _FIGHT FIGHT! LUCIFER?_: 



Start. Vis. I relax my body. I have to create my dream house in the void before I start the WILD. then I transfer over to the dream house and the WILD starts as I exit my door I lose connection to my body. I'm in the void. I look for a crack in the void. this void is interesting since it is the color that doesn't exist in real life. The crack is usually at a corner, so I pretend there is a corner and slide through the crack and I am floating in the darkness with two bright spots to get to, weird, exactly like my book has the space between. I go to the zodra spot and as I get closer it random spawns me into the mall. I am hovering about 10 feet above the ground. I can't stay here. I need to get back and blend in with the witches. Freaking teleporting into and out of persistent and semi persistent realms makes things difficult. I do scan and see where the entrance to the sub-realm is and teleport in. I make it more visible from the outside and easier to feel and easier to get in so that people can find it. I am in a hallway. A place in here I haven't been, but resembles witch HQ that I've been to before, tho I think that that was also just a copy of it. it is white walls and doors and it goes on and the doors have no markings. I open a door and see a witch looking into a computer. I close the door and another witch is in the hallway with me. I walk behind her and ask her where she is going. She is wearing a winter cloak with fluffy stuff everywhere, her left arm goes up and a sword slices through the cloak and directly at me, I dodge and activate Zelda BOTW side step and she slows down (flurry rush). I stop to think _They must have cataloged everyone and banished me earlier when I was awake and unable to be cataloged. I guess thats what I get for not sleeping enough_ I see a globe sitting on a table next to me. I grab it and try to bite to hope it tastes amazing. my teeth bounce off. I put some energy into it and it sinks in and just tastes like cardboard. I walk around her and touch her on the hair and *Zip* lock her in the jail where the rest of the witches in this dimension are. No need for stealth anymore. I blow open the door that had witch #1 in it and as I do, I teleport to behind where she was at. She sees the door fly open and prepares a nasty spell with purple incantations in the air. It feels like some sort of rot spell. I touch her hair and she *zips* into the jail. I estimate about 28 more witches. I guess its fight time. I hear a noise in my basement in real life that wakes me, but the dream has shuffled to vis and done a bit of a pause. I listen to make sure everything is good in the house, but don't hear any crying or anything, so the kids are probably fine, I'll have to retransition tho. I start to transition back into the dream by looking through the witches computer and reading some documents. it is very small amounts of info, it talks about how they appeared in a foreign land and they couldn't figure out who was who and they were able to band together and that Lucifer had helped them (HE IS IN THE BARRIER NOW!!!) and my alarm goes off so I can't transition fully into a dream. Guess I'm finishing the fight tomorrow night. 




Dream 1
super strength - 5
eat something - 5

Dream 3
teleport - 10 points 
fly - 5 points
time control - 10 points
eat something - 5 points
banish something - 10 points
elemental control - 10 points

first of three step task - 5 points

total for night = 65 points

----------


## AtomicChocolate

Last night, I had one non-lucid fragment. 0.5 points

----------


## FryingMan

> Does unintentionally waking up at my REM count as WBTB? I did a method after even tho it was unexpected.
> If yes, +2 points



I think just about any case of intentionally not going back immediately to bed/sleep can count as a WBTB.   I think the key thing is intentionally prolonging your time awake outside of your typical back to sleep routine.   It should be more than "huh, I'm awake, ok, that's a WBTB, ZZZzzzz" though  :smiley: .   Maybe a minimum time of 1 minute or something ...

----------


## Occipitalred

Yay, I'm on the deer team, like in my avatar. I guess I'll have to do a full transformation into a deer  :tongue2: 

3 step goals:
1. Advanced full transformation
2. Elemental manipulation
3. Mass telekinesis

Personal goal:
Visit my mental palace

Good luck everyone!

----------


## cedwards105

I would like to change my three step task. Not the tasks themselves, just the order:

Ask for advice
Advanced flying
Push hand through solid object

----------


## Hukif

Oh come on! I messed up all of the three step tasks order in my head in dreams, and just realized now lol
Will probably be journaling by tomorrow, but was waaaay dumb tonight.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 2, 2/12*
- 2 non-lucid fragments - 1 point
- WBTB - 2 points

*Daily Total:* 3 points
*Competition Total:* 4 points

Managed to wake up for the WBTB but got lazy and did the BTB part too fast  :Picard face palm: 
Oh well, at least now I'm on WBTB mode again so that's something.





> Intermediate: At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks. Edit it a bit or maybe switch it to a personal goal? Good goal btw



Oh, thanks! I totally missed that. Let's go with the following then

*3-Step Task*
- Ask for advice
- Telekinisis
- Advanced Flying

This feeds nicely into my personal goal of Telekinisis flying. And I'll move the piano playing to *old personal goal*.

----------


## Tiktaalik

Night: 02/12

Summary: 
Slept heavily tonight and woke for WBTB but was too groggy to do decent recall. 

Recalled: 

2 Fragments  (1 point)
1 Dream (1 point) 
WBTB (2 points)

Total 4 points
Comp total: 21

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #2 (morning of 2022-12-03)

4 non-lucids: 4
6 fragments: 3

night total: 7
comp total: 7+7 = 14

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...night-2-95065/

Took galantamine, but apparently too early.   Bunch of vivid, early dreams but recall spotty because they were so early, no lucids.   Dang, now gotta wait 4 more days for another try.

----------


## epicsunshine

TEAM DEER!
+5 points, I ate something in my LD last night

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 2* Stayed over the night somewhere else and couldn't focus at all and was super sad about it
2 Fragments - 1p
WBTB - 2p

Night Total - 3p
Comp total - *20,5p*





> *Spoiler* for _WALKING IN A WINTER WONDERLAND_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucid. I am walking in a snowy area



+5 for Winter theme





> TEAM DEER!
> +5 points, I ate something in my LD last night



Please post lucid dream entry, you can link it to your dreamjournal or wrap it in spoilers. Will add the points beforehand though, also +10 for the lucid dream so you got 15 points!

----------


## IndigoRose

Night 2

Some good dreams, managed to wake up and take notes after most of them, I think I only missed the 2nd cycle. From the 1st cycle, I only have a short fragment. 3rd was very fragmented, something like 4 or 5 fragments adding to one full dream, which is a shame because it was a good one. Later dreams were better. A large part of the night (3 or 4 consecutive dreams) was on the same theme - protecting people/being in a rebel group/fighting for a better world. No LDs.

5 nlds
1 fragment
WBTB

7.5pt for the night

----------


## Occipitalred

Night 2:
It's been a few nights with no time to recall so my focus was dream recall today. As I was recalling the dreams, it felt like a continuous exercise of recall but I was really falling back into dream and continuing each dream and only realizing as I was moving to the next dream in my recall exercise. I will count these dreams as part of their original dreams. No lucidity tonight, but I did go to a dream class and notice my body was all wrong.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 




Dream about working.
Dream about exploring subterranean tunnels and fighting a giant creature.
Dream about attending a dream class with two friends. One current friend that kept making witty comments while another student was talking about his dream experiences. One long lost friend who was suddenly affectionate.
Dream about going to see friends that just moved to talk about the house market and having to climb a ladder to their new apartment filled with aquariums and meet their dog.
Dream about noticing my body in a mirror and not recognizing myself. I looked at my body from all perspectives to become familiar with it and find new acceptance despite my feeling that it was all wrong. 
Dream about sex.




6 non-lucid dreams: 6pts
total pts: 6pts

----------


## cedwards105

WBTB - 2 pts
2 dreams - 2 pts
9 fragments - 4.5 pts

Total: 8.5 points

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Summary night 2:

1 wbtb +2
2 dreams +2
1 fragment +0.5
night total: 4.5
comp total: 11

----------


## dolphin

*night 2*
4 dreams-4 points

night total-4 points
comp total-9 points

----------


## AtomicChocolate

> Three step task:
> 1. Reality check
> 2. Eat/drink something
> 3. Full transformation
> 
> Personal goals:
> - Eat a delicious, gooey chocolate chip cookie fresh from the oven, made by a top chef.
> - Find my dream guide. I haven't done that yet, surprisingly!
> - Meditate.
> ...



Changing my first part of the three step task to "ask for advice" so it's more related to dream control.  :Nod yes: 





> Last night, I had one non-lucid fragment. 0.5 points



And I'm changing to this to a full non-lucid dream, so 1 point.

BTW, 2nd night. Went to bed too late, overslept, it wasn't a good sleep. Couldn't remember any dreams or anything, despite doing WBTB. Night total = 0 points, comp total = 1 point.

----------


## Saizaphod

> despite doing WBTB. Night total = 0 points



_ WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points_  :Shades wink:

----------


## RelicWraith

*Fragments*  (5): 2.5 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Sub-Total: 4.5 points*
*Competition Total: 5.5 points*

----------


## AtomicChocolate

> _• WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points_



Oh????? Good to know, I should probably reread the list  :smiley: 

So that would make it:
Night total = 2 points
Comp total = 3 points

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 3, 04/12*
- 1 fragment - 1/2 points
- WBTB - 2 points

*Daily total:* 2,5 points
*Competition total:* 6.5 points

Unfortunately not a very fruitful WBTBing today, had a lot on my mind from wl

----------


## Hukif

Night 1

Link to journal https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95069/

Dream 1 - Teleport, 10. Advanced Flying, 10. Total 20.
Dream 2 - Teleport, 10. Elemental Manipulation, 10. Total 20.
Dream 3 - Advanced Phasing, 10. Total 10.
Dream 4 - Advanced Flying, 10. Advanced summoning, 10. Total 20.

Total for the night. 70.

Night 2 
Link to the DJ entry https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95070/

Dream 1 - Teleport, 10. Summoning, 5. Partial transformation (Hair), 5. Total 20.
Dream 2 - Advanced Summon, 10. Eat, 5. Interact, 2. Total 17.
Dream 3 - Advansed Phasing, 10. Telekinesis, 5. Total 15.
Dream 4 - Advanced Banishing, 10. Three step task, 5. Teleport, 10. Time control, 10. Interact, 2. Total 37.
Dream 5 - Advaced Flying, 10. Eat, 5. Time control, 10. Gravity control, 5. Transformation, 5. Total, 35.
Dream 6 - Causality control, 5. Mind control, 5. Eat, 5. Super Speed, 5. Super Strenght, 5. Teleport, 10. Advanced Flying, 10. Partial transformation, 5. Advanced phasing, 10. Three Step task, 10. Total 70.

Total for the night 194.
Total for the competition 264.

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm.. halfway through typing  yesterdays dream. I need to finish, but before I sleep I need to add some personal goals.  I managed to do too many of them and wont get points for most haha. Anyways. New personal goals are here

Personal goals
New
Still meet eiji
Ask bearer something they shouldnt know the answer to
Convince her to leave zodra


Old
Meet gov of zodra
Talk to old man

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #3 (morning of 2022-12-04)

5 non-lucids: 5
5 fragments: 2.5
WBTB: 2

night total: 9.5
comp total: 14 + 9.5 = 23.5

Took some AlphaGPC in the middle of the night (no galantamine) to see if the "fumes" effect of yesterday's galantamine would work.   Definitely a very active dream period followed.   Maybe taking AlphaGPC on its own enhances recall and dreaming without galantamine?  Interesting discovery perhaps....

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...y-vivid-95071/

----------


## Tiktaalik

Night: 03/12

Summary: 
Tried to set a better intent before bed but again slept heavily. Recalled 1 dream in which I questioned if I was dreaming but didnt get there. 

Recalled: 

4 Fragments  (2 point)
1 Dream (1 point) 

Total: 3 points
Comp total: 24

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 3* Can't believe it, missed main WBTB alarm! Tried another one but it just didn't do the trick, was very close though with two semi-lucid periods. Me sad, again

*Night 3*
2 Dreams - 2p
1 Fragment - 0,5p
WBTB - 2p

Night Total - 4,5p
Comp Total - *25p*





> Night 2 
> Total for the night 194.







> need to add some personal goals.  I managed to do too many of them



Sometimes I forget what expert really means, hooooly moly...

----------


## solus1

Night 3
2 Dreams - 2p

WBTB - 2p

Night Total - 4p
Comp - Total 4p

Ive had pretty bad sleep so It took me a while to fix it to get some semblance of good recall.
Also cant post links so just go on my profile to see the dreams

----------


## Occipitalred

Night 3

3 non lucid dreams - 3 pts 

Comp total 9pts  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

*night 3*
5 dreams-5 points

night total-5 points
comp total-14 points

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Summary night 3:

1 wbtb +2
3 fragments +1.5
night total: 3.5
comp total: 14.5

----------


## RelicWraith

*Fragments*  (4): 2 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Sub-Total: 4 points*
*Competition Total: 9.5 points*

----------


## AtomicChocolate

Night 3:

- (failed) WBTB +2 points
- 1 non-lucid dream +1 point
- 1 non-lucid fragment +0.5 points

Night total = 3.5 points, comp total = 6.5 points. I'm making progress!

Missed the alarm on my WBTB... dang. But it's not the end of the world!

----------


## JadeGreen

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jad...cending-95074/

Night 3: 4 non-lucid dreams. (4pts)

----------


## Sensei

Night 2
The first couple hours of sleep I didn't tag and I forgot it. darn. still a much better night since I slept for 8 hours. 


*Spoiler* for _Neo Witch City_: 



I am walking in the city. they have transformed the outside of their offices to look similar to normal zodra and spawned a bunch of NPCs (non persistent characters). I am blending in, but their offices are daunting in the distance. Almost all of the buildings are max 5 stories, but this building is in the center of the city and about 80. It is the same building I was in yesterday. there is a giant purple cloudy thing around it that reminds me of Ganon in BOTW. A watchdog of sorts. I walk around and start asking DCs what they do for work. asking them about the presence and the giant fog barrier around the city. their vocabulary is limited, just a few responses, I can make dcs better than this easily. I find a militant group. they are definitely more sentient than the rest. I know that this must mean that I am around my friends if I pull this string.



Interact with dc 2

Didn't want to blow my cover here, zero dream control


*Spoiler* for _Soldier Boy up in it_: 



It is night time. I find Kayla (persistent dream character) has been organizing the military as soon as I get back there I realize that she has been reprogramming the npcs. She is awesome. Glad to know she learned some stuff from me. She hands me an m16. We are going to do a two pronged attack so that I can deal with mainly the witches. I need to make the fight a bit more real and make sure our people fight well. I go in and it basically feels like a cod map under the city. I teach the guys how to fly and I fly a ton during the fight to get better vantages. I also summon a new bullet every time I shoot one so I never run out. 





Interact with dcs 2 points
Flying 5 points
Summon 5 points


*Spoiler* for _LABERGE_: 




I leave Kayla and leave her with the gun. I run into some witches, I disguise myself as a witch and meet up with some other witches. They are literally trash talking laberge. We jump in a black car and they are on patrol looking for suspicious people. I get in the backseat and they call a DC Laberge and start nagging him and then I have to join in. I feel bad about it.




Interact with dc 2 points 
Advanced transformation 10 points


*Spoiler* for _WEIRD SIGHTS_: 



I must have been dropped off at a bridge near the building. I look out at it and I'm waiting until nightfall. The sky is beautiful and a million colors. I want to rest. I lay down and sleep. I "teleport" to the a new dream scene and I just keep shifting around and around to different award ceremonies. I just watch as people in bright and crazy clothing accept awards for movies I've never heard of.


 I woke here for the day and then went back to sleep later. 
Teleport 10 points


*Spoiler* for _HUKIF, LUCIFER, HER_: 




I am walking back and forth in vis across the bridge until it turns into a dream. It turns to night as I enter the dream. rain starts to fall. lightning. I jump off the bridge and land on the ground. I walk to the bottom of the tower. I start walking up the rain to the top of the building. I see a few witches coming up the building following me. They don't recognize me, so I transform back to my normal form. Little recognition, but information isn't shared a lot through the witches. I pull out my hammer that I used when pretending to be a witch. Two of them get hit and destroyed almost immediately. The others seem immune to such a weak weapon. I add fire to it and start slamming it around. I dodge their attacks and two more go down in one swing. It stops at the third. More power. I increase its size to 10x size (Think D Grayman) and I crush three into the wall. My last swing hits one and just pauses. She starts to freeze it. I drop it and it lands on some witches on the ground. I bring out my hexagon and gather the remaining one into it. I see 20 coming up. I use some tk and pull off the metal pole at the top and throw it down and it takes out a couple witches on its way down. I land on the top of the building. There is a little covered walkway that goes to a door, but other than that, it is flat on top. Kayla lands next to me. The door behind me opens. Lucifer walks out. 

Its time. I break the barrier and teleport this small pocket dimension into Zodra in the sky, high enough for orbit (this is very low in zodra as you will see) I send out a message to all the witches I can and a few extra people. I start the fight. Kayla has my back. I know that he is one of the stronger that I have fought. I summon my sword by clapping. I slice at him and he dodges with a quick flash step, not a teleport. interesting. He pulls out a black sword. I keep up the tactics. Speed, extra speed. He starts falling behind. I manage to hit him with my punch and it blows a hole in him. It heals up quickly. I need stronger attacks. I drop the sword and start teleporting every half second, hitting him with a new attack each time. Ice, fire, energy, giant beam, he regens over and over. It doesn't seem to have an effect. I pull out my stone knife from my inv, I can teleport with this. I slice at him from a distance and it cuts his arm off and it stays. separating the two and making them not one anymore. I am in an absolute rage and Laura shows up. Landing next to me with Kayla. Putting a hand on me and healing my wounds. I thank them for calming me down. A presence breaks through the barrier of zodra, something coming from another plane. It roars down and it crashes next to me. HUKIF. He smiles. I tell him not to take out lucifer. He nods and looks down. hundreds of witches are below. Hukif transforms into a giant cat demon (looking kind of like the giant cats in dark souls) and spikes break out all over his body. his mouth is full of rows and rows of teeth. He roars and the spikes and teeth start rotating around his body at insane speeds. 

Hukif jumps at Lucifer (so much for leaving him alone) and he tosses out a barrier rope that is slightly liquid that stops hukif for two whole seconds before he breaks through it. Then Hukif backs up, jumps again and this time it doesn't stop him for a second, but I do I teleport behind lucifer, teleport him away, summon a needle behind him and he steps back into it. His arm has regened still. The needle goes in his back and sucks out the skill and then goes back into my inventory. I then hit him in the face three times and then my hand gives him very strong powers. He automatically accepts like most accidentally do. My hand slides into his back and grabs his heart. I then tear it out and put it into my inventory. fun times. His body finally drops. 

Hukif is a little upset at me, turns towards the floating city. He then opens his mouth and eats half the city. Half of the attacking witches too. He looks at the other half and I step in front of him. His blades try to break through my arm, but I have a barrier up against them specifically. He starts to summon a black hole and I scan his mind and shout into it. he slows down finally. He transforms back into a human. 

A higher up walks through the sky. I have a talk with him. Then I let hukif eat him. The other witches are being destroyed by Jason and Vixen and Kayla + 3 x witches are capturing them all. Hukif tries to go on another rampage and I try to stop him and then he grabs me and throws me up. I slam into the moon (the moon in zodra is only like 500 yards off the ground. Hukif lands next to me and laughs. Less rampagey. 
"Lets go inside." I tell him. The battle below is almost up. I think that a different higher up should be here soon. I can feel a presence. I walk into the balcony of the moon and we go to the bar. I summon a bartender and he starts making us drinks. I go for a whiskey on ice to start and then I drink a rum and coke, as I'm drinking, A girl walks in. Ageless beauty. One of the ageless. 

"Why are you doing this?" She asks
"Why do you torture npcs and create realms just for messing with them?"
"haha" her laugh sounds like rain, I finally heard it! so many books say this but I've never heard it "You mess with my things so much."
"You messed with me first and you don't belong here." 
"No one belongs here except the old man. This is his dream, we are just all summoned by him or invaders."
"oh, You are trying to get his attention?"
"Yes. I think it isn't working. He only cares about one thing it seems and he doesn't care enough to get in the way to stop us, so now we just use that way to get stronger at creating a world that he won't be able to live in."
"Hukif, is this one of them?" I ask, wondering if it is a bearer.
Hukif giggles a bit, funny sound from someone I just watched eat hundreds of people. 
"Not only is she, I've met her in a different realm." hukif
"I will arrange a meeting for you, but I don't think your organization exists anymore. I also think that he will not see you normally. I know what he cares about, I know what he wants that I can give him, but I need something from you that I want or i'll just keep destroying your organization." me
"I have many more higher ups, tho you did kill almost all my pawns." her
"Give me something I want and I'll see what I can do. I may just end up killing you."
Hukif laughs. not good. 
I start to wake up. "come talk to me again, I have to go."






Fly 5 points
Interact with dc 2 points
Advanced summoning 10 points
Elemental 10 points
Change object 5 points
Mass tk 10 points
Teleport 10 points
Eat something 5 points
Super strength 5 points
Super speed 5 points
Unsummon 10 points
Transformation 10 points
Push hand through solid object 5 points
My own dream control (scan, telepathy, stealing ability, energy) 5 points 

Second three step task 10 points
New personal goal 15 points (meet higher up witch or something like this) 
Meet enemy 5 points
Fight enemy 10 points
Switch him to my side 10 points

Points = 183 I believe 

+70 = 253 total.

Night 3
Just gonna say am not going to write these up. Didnt complete any goals or do any dream control. I slept 4 and a half hours and even had one non lucid. Not gonna waste time typing. Just preparing for tonight. Need to finish my three step tonight and start on totm and maybe toty.

----------


## cedwards105

Night 3

I caught a nice fish last night (in my dream) but only scored one point for the competition:

*2 fragments* - 1 point

----------


## epicsunshine

TEAM DEER!
You requested the journal for my points so here it is

**7TH LUCID 12/3/22**
I was in a weird place kinda like my cousins house until I went lucid after an RC, at first I kept denying it was one but I had 6 fingers. 2 RCS positive means an LD! I struggled with dream control at first but I made it work. I tried to get a computer but it had viruses so I quit that. I was in a market place type area. In the dream I got a computer and did stuff on it,   I kissed someone, I robbed food and ate it.

Lucid dream I got on December second I havent uploaded
------
**6TH LUCID 12/2/22**
I was in a game map and my friend were discussing cheaters until I went home. There was a mirror and I looked inside and I was scared, my face was weird it wasnt a demon or nothing. It instantly went lucid once I did so but I woke up. I was by in control when I did that.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 4, 05/12*
Fragments: 1/2 points
WBTB: 2 points

*Nightly total:* 2,5 points
*Competetion total:* 9 points

One more unsuccessfull night. I guess I'm just falling asleep too quickly from my WBTBs. Recall not doing great either...

----------


## Hukif

Bearer Wtiches lets gooo! I knew the dream would be awesome, glad I got to read it. You need to find out more!

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #4 (morning of 2022-12-05)

5 non-lucids: 5
2 fragments: 1
WBTB: 2

night total: 8
comp total: 23.5 + 8 = 31.5

earlier bed time, but earlier wake time, too.  Lots of sugary stuff in the evening always makes me sleep worse (higher resting heart rate).
Dreams interesting but low awareness, slightly less vivid than prior nights.   No supplements (other than 500mg L-tryptophan before bed)

I am now consistently writing keywords and sometimes more detail on wakings with recall, it's helping.  Decently pleased with the consistent 4-5 dreams and various fragments every night so far.  Just gotta get LUCID!

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...night-4-95079/

----------


## solus1

Night 4
1 non lucid 
1 DILD
1 WBTB

Night total: 13 points 
comp total: 17 points

one of the first intentional lucid dreams I've gotten it felt like it only lasted around 8 seconds though that is insane progress for me.

the dream journal is on my profile to check as I can't post links until 1 more day ( you need to registered for 7 days to post links)

----------


## NyxCC

Summary so far:

Day 1 - no recall and wbtb turned into wbtw..
Day 2 - 1 frag, wbtb, 1 dream = 0.5 + 2 + 1 = 3.5 quite vivid dream and good recall of it 
Day3 - 3 frags = 1.5 points
Day 4 - 2 frags = 1 point

Total: 6 points

I have to say my recall shot up on the pre comp night especially in terms of quality. Alas, there are some personal issues on the horizon and am getting even less sleep than expected. Will continue keeping track though.

----------


## IndigoRose

*Night 3*


*Spoiler* for _Winter theme maybe?_: 



Early non-lucid dream
- some outdoor event, I was supposed to sleep in a big tent but there was water inside and everything got wet
- walking away, walking barefoot on the ground with a dusting of snow, it felt cold but not as cold as it should
- nice people, letting me sleep in their tent
- with my father, talking about some school activities and about how to split the bill for drinks




Winter theme - 5
Non-lucid dreams and fragments - 3.5
WBTB - 2
Night total - 10.5

*Night 4*

Link to DJ

Getting lucid - 10
Teleporting - 10
Flying - 5
WBTB - 2
Non-lucid recall - 1
Night total - 28

*Competition total - 50*

----------


## RelicWraith

*Fragments*  (): 1.5 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Sub-Total: 3.5 points*
*Competition Total: 13 points*

----------


## cedwards105

*NLD* - 1 pt
*4 fragments* - 2pts
*Winter theme* - 5pts

*Total 8pts*

----------


## dolphin

*night 4*
2 dreams-2 points
dild-10 points
flying-5 points


*Spoiler* for _dild_: 




I wake up in bed and do a nose plug and notice I can breathe. The next thing I know I'm flying up and away from a dog that is trying to bite me. Once I'm high enough that the jumping dog can't reach me, I remember the competition and fly towards the wall to try to phase through it. As I do this, I hear another dog; it jumps up and bites me and I wake up.




night total-17 points
comp total-31 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 4* Proper attempt this time but no banana
3 Dreams - 3p
1 Fragment (about Tiktaalik having had a lucid and having gained 14 Points, a sign maybe?) - 0,5p
WBTB - 2p

+3 DJ Comments - 1p

Night Total - 5,5p+1p
Comp Total - *31,5p*





> _A presence breaks through the barrier of zodra, something coming from another plane. It roars down and it crashes next to me. HUKIF._



Too epic





> I have a talk with him. Then I let hukif eat him.



Too funny  ::lol:: 

Wishing to face one of you somenight in a lucid (with Sensei again, had one brief lucid fight with you in 2017  ::lol::  )
Also you and Hukif could add some pics to your mega-lucid entries, would make them really cool to read.  ::yeah:: 




> RC
> got a computer and did stuff on it
> I kissed someone



Rc *+ 1p*
Waking Life Hobby *+5p*
Interact with a DC *+2p*





> Lucid dream I got on December second I haven’t uploaded
> ------
> **6TH LUCID 12/2/22** _(Assuming this is "Night 3", doesn't matter if it's Night 2 and the other Night 3)_
> lucid



Lucid *+10p*





> Link to DJ



Congratz on the lucid!  ::santa::  Liked the downhill sliding-flying part. Lets get some more!





> *Winter theme* - 4pts



*5 Points**  ::roll:: 





> dild
> 
> *Spoiler* for _dild_: 
> 
> 
> 
> nose plug



Congratz on first comp lucid  ::santa::  also, RC *+1p*

Live Scoresheet updated!

----------


## AtomicChocolate

Night 4

(failed) WBTB +2 points

Night total = 2 points, comp total = 8.5 points

What's interesting is that I actually slept through my 3:30am WBTB alarm... but I naturally woke up at 4:50am! I hope this continues for the rest of the competition, no more setting alarms! Sadly, the WBTB still didn't work, probably because it took me like 40 minutes to go back to sleep afterwards.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 5, 06/12*
*Fragments:* 2 points
*Winter theme:* 5 points
*WBTB:* 2 points

*Nightly total:* 9 points
*Competition total:* 18 points

Got some good recall and one of my dreams had a lot snow, so I guess that counts towards the winter theme, right? Two WBTBs but unfortunately without success.

----------


## epicsunshine

TEAM DEER!!!
**8TH LUCID 12/6/22**
I was in this room with vegeta and he was talking about lucid dreaming so that made me know I was in a dream. I was still listening and woke up before I could do anything.
Ive only been recalling lucids lol

----------


## solus1

Night 5
1 Fragments: 0.5p
5 Dreams: 5p
WBTB: 2p

This is most dreams I've probably ever recalled so thats nice. I remember waking up alot tonight and having dream memories but not writing them down but somehow alot of it stayed in my brain till the morning.

Night total: 7.5p
comp total: 24.5p

Dream Journal: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sol...ecalled-95085/

----------


## Tiktaalik

> [B]
> 1 Fragment (about Tiktaalik having had a lucid and having gained 14 Points, a sign maybe?) -



Unfortunately, not the case! Maybe dream Tiktaalik can tell me what Im doing wrong! Ha-ha

Night: 05/12

Summary: 
Sleep and recall continues to be poor as expected this month but some longer dreams recalled last night. 

Recalled: 

2 Fragments  (1 point)
3 Dreams (3 points) 
WBTB (2 points)

Night Total: 6 points
Comp total: 30

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Slept pretty bad last night


Summary night 4:

1 wbtb +2
night total: 2
comp total: 16.5

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #5 (morning of 2022-12-06)

A night of very little, weak dreaming.    Barely managed to scrape up 3 fragments, took a long time reaching for memories on the final waking.

3 fragments: 1.5

night total: 1.5
comp total: 31.5 + 1.5 = 33

----------


## dolphin

*night 5*
5 dreams-5 points

night total-5 points
comp total-37 points

----------


## Sensei

I have not been sleeping enough at all. I will get some good dreams tonight. I should journal, but my dreams have been railed and I have been forgetting the first couple dreams of the night by the time I start journaling. I will type out two dreams here later today if I get a chance. I got to catch up to hukif. he hasnt even begun to update. I will probably do some wilds to catch up later on. Whats the earliest amount of time I can wild to count it as a new dream? I can wild pretty much all day long and do goals and the like, but I don't want you to think it is a deild or anything.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 5* Proper attempt, but have had too much sleep in the previos days, too awake
1 Dream - 1p
2 Fragments - 1p
WBTB - 2p
Winter Theme (Going into a scary icecave in the Antarctic) - 5p

Night Total - 9p
Comp Total - *40,5p* 





> it took me like 40 minutes to go back to sleep afterwards.



Lots of time to set in the intention of lucid dreaming  ::thumbup::  During the times I had my most lucids (3-5/wk) I would sometimes lay for 2 hours after WBTB to set in the intention. Worked miracles





> Whats the earliest amount of time I can wild to count it as a new dream? I can wild pretty much all day long and do goals and the like, but I don't want you to think it is a deild or anything.



_"Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD. A DEILD chain is over once you are awake long enough to write down the dream."_ Kind of up to you time-wise but that's the official ruling, just keep in mind the honor system

----------


## cedwards105

Night 5

*WBTB* - 2 points
*2 NLD's* - 2 points
*5 fragments* - 2.5 points

*Night total: 6.5 points*

Frustratingly, I'm about 70% sure I was dreaming about hiding in snow at one point, but it doesn't seem fair to claim it as winter theme since I can't exactly remember.

----------


## Rodulf

Sleep has been kind of difficult for the past couple of nights. I will score myself a "1". Hopefully I can do better!

----------


## Hukif

Day 3 journal link https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95089/

Dream 1 - 0 points.
Dream 2 - Teleport, 10. Fly, 5. Total 15.
Dream 3 - Fly, 5. Transform, 5. Total 10.

Total for the day 25.

Day 4 journal link https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95090/

Dream 1 - Teleport, 10. TK, 5. Total 15.
Dream 2 - Teleport, 10. Advaced Flying, 10. Total 20.
Dream 3 - Teleport, 10. Super strenght, 5. Fly, 5. Advanced transformation of an object, 10. Three step task 15. Total, 45.

Day total - 80.
Competition total 369

----------


## AtomicChocolate

Night 6 was another failed WBTB, but I'm just glad I've been able to start doing it naturally. Will make it easier in the long run.

Night total = 2 points, comp total = 10.5 points.

[QUOTE=Saizaphod;2249503]
Lots of time to set in the intention of lucid dreaming  ::thumbup::  During the times I had my most lucids (3-5/wk) I would sometimes lay for 2 hours after WBTB to set in the intention. Worked miracles

Really? And here I was thinking it was a bad thing. Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to focus on intention a lot more in this time  ::D: 

Though, I was thinking about how I've been going 6 days doing WBTB without any lucids. I suppose doing this to break a months-long dry streak it makes sense, but I wonder if anyone has any knowledge on, basically, how long can I keep doing WBTB for? The rest of the competition? It might just be me not using the technique to it's fullest (or even just a good amount).

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 6, 07/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Nightly total*: 3 points
Competition total: 21 points

Tried WBTB with alarm clock (a first for me, normally go for natural awakenings) but with no success. Recall not doing great either.

We're creeping up on the halfway mark and still no lucids, let's hope for success tonight!

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #6 (morning of 2022-12-07)

Slightly better rest (but short, wife is sick and coughing all night long, couldn't get back to sleep after WBTB), and slightly clearer recall, but just a couple and short ones.

2 dreams: 2
1 fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2

night total: 4.5
comp total: 33 + 4.5 = 37.5

----------


## Tiktaalik

Night: 06/12

Summary: 
A few dreams recalled and had a WILD but entered the dream believing I had failed! Dont think that counts, so Ive scored it as a regular NLD. 

Failed WILD attempt:

*Spoiler* for __: 



 Whilst dropping off I become aware of how heavy my body is and know Im close to transitioning. I breath in and out deeply and allow myself to relax into sleep and suddenly I feel the telltale vibrations which tremble my entire body. I try to remain calm and ease myself into the dream but when nothing appears to be happening I start to get impatient and try to force a dream to appear by visualising a scene. This doesnt seem to work either and I feel like lingering in this vibrating, in-between state may be harmful for my brain so I give in and move my body to stop the process and wake myself up. I awake in bed thinking Ive failed but dont realise Im laying in my childhood bed and not my current one! Its a false awakening but I dont realise even though theres a black board in front of me with spiders crawling all over it! I wake up later and realise my silly error. 




Recalled: 

5 Dreams (5 point) 
WBTB (2 points)

Night Total: 7 points
Comp total: 37

----------


## solus1

Night 6
WBTB - 2p
1 LONG dream - 1p

Probably my most insane dream yet it felt like it lasted a day at least.

Night total: 3p
Comp total:27p

Dream Journal: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sol...-insane-95091/

----------


## cedwards105

Well, this night has been a bust so far. I don't think I slept very well, and I don't remember even a fragment yet this morning. I will probably go back to sleep in a little bit and see what happens.

----------


## FryingMan

> Night: 06/12
> 
> Summary: 
> A few dreams recalled and had a WILD but entered the dream believing I had failed! Don’t think that counts, so I’ve scored it as a regular NLD. 
> 
> Failed WILD attempt:
> 
> *Spoiler* for __: 
> 
> ...



Good one!   Those FAs can be *sooooo* tricky!   This is why most recommend *always* doing a state test upon "waking."

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Good one!   Those FAs can be *sooooo* tricky!   This is why most recommend *always* doing a state test upon "waking."




Indeed. Something I often forget to do. Sometimes I imagine myself rolling out of bed as well during an attempt and that helps confirm if Ive entered the dream.

----------


## dolphin

*night 6*
2 dreams-2 points
wild-10 points
fully phase through solid object-10 points 
first of 3 step tasks-5 points
flying-5 points
advanced summoning-10 points
second of 3 step tasks-10 points


*Spoiler* for _wild_: 



I woke up and kept my eyes closed and imagined my bedroom until I saw my bedroom. I got up from bed and phased through the wall and flew to look around. I was in a small neighborhood surrounded by a void. I landed in a open area and put my hand in front of bed to summon a small ball in my direct view. I summoned several balls of various colors, making sure a ball was summoned in my direct view, until I summoned a green ball in my direct view. I tried to recall the third of my 3 step tasks but couldn't and woke up.




night total-52 points
comp total-89 points

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Slept pretty bad last night


Summary night 5:

1 wbtb +2
1 dream + 1
night total: 3
comp total: 19.5

----------


## cedwards105

I went back to sleep around 9:00am and slept until after noon (I have a flexible schedule, which is nice for this sort of thing). This time:

*2 NLD's* - 2pts
*2 Fragments* - 1pt

*Night Total: 3*

----------


## Sensei

Last night was fun. I found a new place to play in for the night. 


*Spoiler* for _New magic system_: 




I'm somewhere cartoony. doesn't actually look like a cartoon, but it acts like one. The DCs welcome me and show me a giant castle they want me to infiltrate. I am pretty excited. They are a couple of turtles. Reminding me of koopas. They ask me what cards I have. I don't have any. One of them pulls out his own card and it is a picture of him on it. little koopa like self. Then he pulls out another card that has an item on. I forget the item. it just looked like a metal thing. He keeps the card out, but the item appears in his other hand and the card is put back in his deck. interesting. hard to lose items, but also have to use cards to summon them. I open a menu and equip an easy HUD that will allow me to use cards or keep them almost like hotkeys. It just has three blank spaces and the map that I have discovered so far. I head over to a bridge and as I cross the bridge, a "!" pops up and I open my inventory and see my own card (a card of me) pop up. The koopas are following me at a distance. I equip the card and I move the menu around slightly so that it makes sense with that card in the top left out of the way. I wonder what happens if I equip someone else there? 

A fish shoots water at me. I dive in and punch it on my way down. The fish immediately turns into a card. I see the card has instructions on it. I realize I can summon a dead fish with it or I can craft a different card with it. I decide to keep and see if it is useful later. I wake.






*Spoiler* for _wind_: 




I am in the castle, sad that I missed that part. I open a door and there is a treasure chest. as I get close, enemies pop up. They are slightly monkey like, but not extremely strong like monkeys. I'd say a mix of monkeys and human but that just sounds human or monkey. Hard to explain. Both have glaives. I step in close to them and they don't have very many "attack" patterns it seems, so I am able to take the glaive from one and quickly dispatch them. I am much faster, tho using my normal human speed. When I beat them the chest opens and there is a card in there ofc. the card is just for wind. I try it out and I can shoot wind gusts. I put both glaives in my inventory and one as a hotkey on my hud. I go through a couple more battles like this. Using wind and glaive and acquiring a few things. 





*Spoiler* for _water_: 




I am back. clearing more levels. I start to get loads of items and accessories and I am always followed by the koopas. Inside the castle (think of a very bright Zelda dungeon or more of a Mario level color wise. but also Zelda like with some keys and the like. I have to walk across a little river. As I am there. I use the wind to push the water all back and as soon as a bunch of it is separated from the pack, I touch it and it turns into a power up card. similar to the wind. Nice. I can make my own abilities like this, I just have to get it on its own. I try some wind and water combos but can't get anything good going. I do notice that I can use my fish with the water to increase the water damage, so I do this. I go into the next room and wake up. 





*Spoiler* for _dirt_: 




I spend this dream just gathering everything I can. I found out that gathering foods together could make me have the ability to heal. gathering more wind together could increase my wind ability, but that stalled out at card level 5 and I needed increasing levels of air, which is fine since there is a lot of it (the cards do have levels on them) I tried to do the same with water, but there was a scarcity of water, so I wasn't able to get it past level 3+1, the +1 was from the fish. I make a note to gather things later. As I am experimenting, one of the koopas gets attacked. I run back and see that he has dirt (there is no dirt in this room or the next) and flinging it at a flying mosquito/ant thing. it isn't working well, so the koopas grab hands and both hold out dirt cards. it keeps shooting dirt at the mosquito until it can't fly and they stomp on it. blood card pops out (inventory, not ability). I want that dirt card since there is no dirt here. I can see a giant gate like thing in a room that I go in. Its a huge 50 by 50 by 50 foot room with the gate that I can't lift and a waterfall behind it, tho I can't get to the water even with the wind controlling it. I go to the next room. dirt. Finally, tho I can't get it into pieces to turn into a card. As I am contemplating how to get around this. I get smacked by some mud and am awaken by something in my room



*New*


*Spoiler* for _Mud_: 




I am back. in the corridor where I saw the dirt. I remember I am going to be attacked. I see a small little mud monster and he throws mud at me again. I gather the mud that hits the wall and nothing happens. must still count as part of him. In fact, he keeps throwing more and more, much more than his tiny 2 foot body should be able to handle and it is spreading. I start walking away and trying to decide what to do when I try throwing some water at him. bad idea, he gets bigger. I realize that the thing I am in is a circle. with a bunch of pathways leading to the middle and the mud monster in the middle to start, but he is starting to move. I get back to the entrance and grab the koopa, I ask him if I can use him and he agrees and hands me his card. I shove it in my pocket and start to work on creating mud. The koopa becomes invisible a bit and mud grows around him and me. I can feel both us being one entity to fight. I am trying to become my own mud monster. I start trying to take him over, but he is too strong. I back out of this. I start sharpening my wind and it starts to level up and get stronger, slicing him in half, but it squishes back together. I am no longer just walking in the circle and shooting stuff at him, I am starting to slide around on the mud and picking up speed. I let the koopa go when I get back to the start and set the card on the floor. The mud monster is now throwing waves and he is very acurate. slamming me agains the wall and making me lose everything. I collapse on the ground and keep getting hit by wave after wave. 

_I missed something_ I think, as my body won't move anymore _The previous room had a secret I didn't find._ I reverse time all the way to the point I was about to enter this room.

On the ceiling, I see some fans. I use wind gusts and as they spin, the door opens up. I use water and in the waterfall there is a chest. inside of the chest is a hook shot card. I know what I have to do now. I head back into the mud monster and I wait until he fully powers up. I keep running in circles and am getting faster and faster, I find out that if he throws me back with a big wave, I can use wind to stop myself from hitting the wall and saving me from losing much health. when he stops getting stronger. I pick up speed and start reversing and run down one of the corridors. I shoot a hook shot and he hits me with a wave. I split it with the wind and then he throws another one and it knocks me back. I use the wind to fly up and I stay up in the air. flying for a few seconds while the hook shot is stuck. I blow wind forwards and it pushes me back and pulls out a giant clod of dirt. the second it touches my hand, it becomes a card. and I now have an elemental I can summon.




I may need to be fixed with this scoring. just lmk.
unidentified dream control (creating and using menu and HUD, looking at the map and the like, breathing underwater) 5 points
elemental control 10 points
advanced summon 10 points (cards, right in front of me, as well as their items)
advanced banish 10 points (same as above)
basic object change 5 points (cards to items and back)

These are all the same magic system, but different parts of it. So IMO I'd get a point for a card changing into item as well as points for the cards being banished into my inventory as well as cards being summoned from my inventory. using the menu is also very different than the rest, but it interacts with it. I was going to put "use ordinary object for dream control as well, but I probably shouldn't since I am counting that as summoning. tho I guess maybe since I did it multiple times in each dream once would count as summoning and another would count as using an ordinary object? dunno. I feel like I know the rules, and the rules say it would be fine, but I don't want to seem like I'm scamming points. 

interact with DC 2 points

pre total: 42 x 5 dreams = 210 

fly 5 points (I think this would count as fly since I did fly using elemental powers, so I wouldn't count that instance as elemental powers, but I used other elemental powers to get that scored during that dream
time control 10 points
3rd three step task (time control) = 15 points

*total = 210 + 30 = 240*

----------


## IndigoRose

*Night 5*
2 NLDs, 1 fragment - 2.5
WBTB - 2
Night total - 4.5

*Night 6*
1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2
LD - 10
RC - 1
Interact with DC - 2
Night total - 16


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



Fake WILD (of the "I am not really awake" type, after a WILD attempt, or maybe even FA)
Doing SSILD, losing it and remembering again, possibly doing it while already asleep. "Transitioning" through sitting up.

I feel like risking sitting up, I do a nose plug RC and sure, I am dreaming. I walk away from the house, stabilizing (touching the wall) because I start to lose vision and the dream goes mostly tactile.
Outside of the house, my vision is back. The street isn't really out street. I say hi to a woman who is supposed to be my neighbor but not really. She looks surprised. I say "how are you" (in Czech). She implies that I shouldn't talk to her like that. I say "just trying to be neighborly" (in English this time) and sigh.
I continue walking, I am on a small town square, not familiar. There is a flower shop but I have no idea what to do with it. I pick one of the side streets and there is a vegetable shop, the shopkeeper is putting out a huge (60cm long, 30cm thick) piece of vegetable that looks like a cross of tomato and sweet pepper. I give him a compliment on that.
I expect this to be a long dream, so I want to move on the 3-step tasks. But after making this decision, I wake up.

Afterwards, I recalled a short fragment that happened before this dream. I am not sure if I actually woke up between them (making the LD a DEILD) or if I just got conscious in my sleep (making it a FA/DILD). But it doesn't matter, the points are the same either way.




Competition total - 70.5

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 6*
3 Dreams - 3p
2 Fragments - 1p
WBTB - 2p

Night Total - 6p
Comp Total - *46,5p*




> _I would sometimes lay for 2 hours after WBTB to set in the intention. Worked miracles_
> 
> Really? And here I was thinking it was a bad thing. Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to focus on intention a lot more in this time 
> 
> Though, I was thinking about how I've been going 6 days doing WBTB without any lucids. I suppose doing this to break a months-long dry streak it makes sense, but I wonder if anyone has any knowledge on, basically, how long can I keep doing WBTB for? The rest of the competition? It might just be me not using the technique to it's fullest (or even just a good amount).



Though the 2 hours were because of waiting to fall asleep, not for the sake of it. But repeating "I am in a dream soon and I will realize it" like 500 times sure did help lol. 

You can do it indefinitely, every night. It will work eventually, maybe tonight!




> We're creeping up on the halfway mark and still no lucids, let's hope for success tonight!



Ayo almost same here and with many other intermediates, we gotta shake things up! Tonight is the night!  :Werewolf:  




> *Spoiler* for __: 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a false awakening but I dont realise I wake up later and realise my silly error.



Crap so close!




> Probably my most insane dream yet it felt like it lasted a day at least.



A day feeling lucid next night  :poof: 




> night total-52 points



ALARM! ALARM! ENEMY HAS ACTIVATED DOLPHIN! MAN THE LUCID STATIONS!  :Oh noes: 

Congratz on first good night!




> *Spoiler* for _LD_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake WILD (of the "I am not really awake" type, after a WILD attempt, or maybe even FA)
> Doing SSILD, losing it and remembering again, possibly doing it while already asleep. "Transitioning" through sitting up.
> 
> I feel like risking sitting up, I do a nose plug RC and sure, I am dreaming. I walk away from the house, stabilizing (touching the wall) because I start to lose vision and the dream goes mostly tactile.
> Outside of the house, my vision is back. The street isn't really out street. I say hi to a woman who is supposed to be my neighbor but not really. She looks surprised. I say "how are you" (in Czech). She implies that I shouldn't talk to her like that. I say "just trying to be neighborly" (in English this time) and sigh.
> ...



Nice! You got another one, gratz.  :smiley: 

People are starting to have more lucids approaching the second week! 

I'm going to switch my Three-Step-Task order to: Fly->Basic Summon->Teleport

We have three new people joining for the second week! Their comp begins 8th 8PM their time (wherever they are.) I'll place them on teams once Sensei scores his last lucid to see the point balance situation.

----------


## cedwards105

I remembered one more fragment, and I think I did my math wrong earlier. 

I should have 3 points for last night. 2 NLD's and 2 fragments.

----------


## Occipitalred

Night 4 - 3 NLDs
Night 5 - 2 NLDs
Night 6 - 1 NLDs
Comp total: 15 pts

Ouch!  :tongue2:

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 7, 08/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Nightly total*: 3 points
*Competition total:* 24 points

Tonight marks the halfway point in the competition and still no lucids  ::cry:: 

Maybe I lost my touch or the pressure of trying to get a lucid is getting to me, but something is definitely up. Tonight was the closest I've been to a lucid this competition, but I just keep falling asleep way to early after my WBTBs... Let's hope for at least one lucid this comp!

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #7 (morning of 2022-12-08)

Man I've hit a recall doldrum.    And I even took galantamine and AlphaGPC at 4 hrs this night.    Guess I need to give it a break for a couple weeks.   At least I got back to sleep easily...guess I may be underslept, I"m definitely going to be later than I want to.

2 fragments: 1

night total: 1
comp total: 37.5 + 1 = 38.5

----------


## epicsunshine

TEAM DEER!
**12/8/22 NOT LUCID**
I was in a realistic gorilla tag map looking place and there was bridges everywhere but it was like a camp. We were competing with the other team and we had the balloons. They stole then and I went super speed chasing after them and stole them back but was forced to climb up to a bridge after watching the enemys YouTube videos. Once I got up there I woke up and my alarm went off right after.

----------


## solus1

Night 7
1 dream - 1pt
1 DILD - 10p
1 WBTB - 2

Finally got another lucid and after a quick nap in the afternoon too! I was quite tired still and needed to catch up on some sleep so I decided to set an alarm for an hour ahead and take a nap and I got lucid from it

*Spoiler* for _Dream 1(Not Lucid)_: 



I was in my grandparents house and then went on a bus to a place called "Mcdonalds wifi which is a different place than the original mcdonalds and on the way a russian guy threatened to kill me but he said something that made a bunch of people clap but he thought the clapping was war bombs because he was veteran I guess and he ducked down and He got left behind. Then the police were chasing me and I used my teleportation powers to get away.





*Spoiler* for _Dream 2 after nap (Lucid)_: 



I was chilling in my Little brothers room and there was a guy next to me and he looked like my little brother a little bit but he wasn't we were talking and It was kinda similar to a visual novel since I've been playing those recently. We teleported to a ferris wheel and he said "I remember you! we use to be childhood friends" Which is funny because the vn I'm playing right now has a line exactly like that. I teleported back to brothers room and we watching a movie. While watching the movie for some reason I decided to piss myself and hope the other guy doesn't notice. But he definitely does and he goes silent and stares at me. I try to speak to explain myself but I can't speak for some reason after some time passes I realize I must be dreaming and his face goes all blurry and the room slightly blurry I try to get up and move but I can't so I try imagining getting up and moving but that doesn't work either and I wake up. It was short as usual but it's good progress I was able to think quite clearly aswell. Hopefully in future dreams I can have longer more controllable dreams!  




Night total -13 
Comp total - 40.5

----------


## dolphin

*night 7*
4 dreams-4 points

night total-4 points
comp total-93 points

----------


## cedwards105

Another rough night. Decent dream recall though.

*3 NLDs* - 3 pts
*8 fragments* - 4 pnts
*WBTB* - 2 pts*

*Night Total: 9 points*

*The WBTB might be questionable. I woke up around 5:50am, and intended to do a wake back to bed. But I didn't get back to sleep until around 8:00 if not later. At that point, I don't know if that counts as a WBTB or just waking up and taking a nap in the morning. I'll leave it up to Saizaphod.

----------


## JadeGreen

I feel like I've been kind of lame since I've been sick and straight up missed days of the comp with no recall whatsoever. But I'm feeling better now. Hopefully this is the start of a comeback.

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jad...sphoria-95094/

Nonlucid dream x2: (2pts)
WBTB: (Success 2pts)
Winter theme (5pts)
DILD: (10pts)
DC Interact (2pts)
Full Transformation: (10pts)

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 7* Starting to get hungry for a lucid over here...
2 Dreams - 2p
1 Fragment - 0,5p
WBTB - 2p

Night Total - 4,5p
Comp Total -* 51p*




> So IMO I'd get a point for a card changing into item as well as points for the cards being banished into my inventory as well as cards being summoned from my inventory.



Seems right to me





> tho I guess maybe since I did it multiple times in each dream once would count as summoning and another would count as using an ordinary object?



Seems right as well. Let me know if that changes the score somehow ( kind of complicated point scoring to calculate at 1am in the morning after heavy work  ::lol:: )




> Tonight marks the halfway point in the competition and still no lucids 
> 
> Maybe I lost my touch or the pressure of trying to get a lucid is getting to me, but something is definitely up. Tonight was the closest I've been to a lucid this competition, but I just keep falling asleep way to early after my WBTBs... Let's hope for at least one lucid this comp!



You'll get there keep believing!

I'v felt it too, something mysterious going on...!  :Uhm:  Maybe we're charging for a _super_ lucid!  :superman:  Lets do iiiiit!




> Man I've hit a recall doldrum.    And I even took galantamine and AlphaGPC



Damn galantamine not working? First time hearing that lol




> *The WBTB might be questionable. I woke up around 5:50am, and intended to do a wake back to bed. But I didn't get back to sleep until around 8:00 if not later. At that point, I don't know if that counts as a WBTB or just waking up and taking a nap in the morning.



If you had the intention of lucid dreaming when returning to bed sure, thats a WBTB in my book atleast, albeit a very long one lol! I can imagine myself doing the same since my schedule has been 02.00->6.30WBTB->9.00-12.00 wake up somewhere between this interval. 




> https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jad...sphoria-95094/



Congratz on your first comp lucid and beating the illness! A very nice one as well.  ::chuckle::  

Starting to get jealous over people lucid dreaming and not getting any here, maybe tonight. 

For the first time during the comp (if Sensei's score doesn't change, damn experts and their mega-lucid scores...  ::chuckle::  ), *Team Deer* *has surprassed* *Team Wolf**!*

Three new people have joined the competition! ;
*PremiumOtter (Beginner) - Team Wolf*
*JustPhillip (Intermediate) - Team Wolf* 
*revver (Expert) - Team Deer*

----------


## MadMonkey

I have had a really bad dry spell where I can hardly make sense of my dreams when I wake up so I haven't been able to journal anything! I got some galantamine and alpha gpc because it has worked well in the past. We will see if that helps with my wbtbs!

----------


## IndigoRose

*Night 7* - not really pushing it last night

1 fragment + 3 NLDs - 3.5
WBTB - 2

*Night total - 5.5
Comp total - 76*

----------


## RelicWraith

_"Heeere we go...!"_

*Night 5:*

*Fragments*  (4): 2 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Night 6:*

*Fragments* (1): 0.5 point
*WBTB*: 2 points

LD1
*First DILD*: 10 points
*Reality Check* (Breathing): 1 Point
*Advanced Phasing* (Phase Through Glass Wall): 10 points
*Super Strength* (Toss): 5 points
*Advanced Flight* (Fast Flight): 10 points
*Element Manipulation* (Water Ki Orb): 10 points
*Advanced Conjuration* (Dream Guide Construct D): 10 points + 5 points
*Interact With DC*: 2 points

*Three-Step Task 1* (Advanced Phasing): 5 points
*Three-Step Task 2* (Advanced Flight): 10 points
*Three-Step Task 3* (Element Manipulation): 15 points

*Night 7:*

*Fragments*  (3): 1.5 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Sub-Total: 103 points*
*Competition Total: 116 points*

Link to DJ Entry

-----------------------------
Seems I just barely made the cut-off for the next set of 3-step tasks:

Task 1: Teleport
Task 2: Advanced Summoning
Task 3: Time Control

-------------------------
BTW Saizaphod, when it comes to the Element Manipulation taks, what's your stance on non-classical forms of energy (eg. shock waves, ki blasts, shadow manipulation, force blasts)? Would these fall under the umbrella of Element Manipulation, or some other category? Just wanna clarify, as I recall other hosts had different takes each time I asked. Also, I was very cautious in the dream above for the sake of scoring points on this basis.

EDIT: Whoops! Score's not at all right.

EDIT 2: Forgot to add DC interaction.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 8, 09/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*Full NLD:* 3 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Nightly total*: 6 points
*Competition total*: 30 points

Tried WILD today but once again, no luck. Got pretty close to success but not close enough. But the recall today... Man, at least something is improving.

Still think at least one lucid this competition is possible, it's so close!

----------


## Tiktaalik

NIGHT: 07/12

4 Fragments (2point) 
WBTB (2 points)

Night Total: 4 points
Comp total: 41

NIGHT: 08/12

1 Dream (1 point)
1 DILD (10 points)
Reality check (1 point)
Interact with a DC (2 points)


*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 




Talking with Tipharot:
Lucid - DILD 

Im in a laundromats when suddenly Matt from the lucid dream YouTube channel Tipharot walks in and casually starts doing his laundry next to me. Its a bizarre coincidence and I wonder if I should say hello. So Ive heard youve started lucid dreaming? he says first, initiating a conversation as if he knows of me. Yeah, who told you that? I ask, wondering who are mutual friend is but he doesnt tell me. Ive actually been doing this for over 2 years now I say, explaining Im not a beginner. Matt laughs as if thats nothing in comparison to him and I can tell he still sees me as a beginner. Suddenly I realise Im talking about lucid dreaming, one of my major dream signs! I  start doing a finger palm reality check and Matt  begins to do the same. The finger palm isnt working and I know it doesnt always so I get out my phone instead and look at the time. I look away and back and see the time has changed! I do the check again and once more it changes. Surely not I think, finding it hard to believe this is all a dream. I do the check a 3rd time and once more the time changes. Matt has finished his check and starts talking to me again but I ignore him and step away. My results arent adding up I tell him sternly, now believing I may actually be dreaming and he is trying to distract me. I do the check one last time and confirm. I look back at Matt with pity, now seeing the truth and that he is as an unaware dream character. This is a dream I tell him bluntly. His expression turns to one of confusion, then fear, as he realises the devastating truth that hes just a figment of my imagination. Sadly the dream ends quickly here. 



https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/tiktaalik/winter-competition-entries-2022-95057/

Summary: 
Finally a lucid! It was disappointingly short and low level but its a start.

Total: 14 
Comp total: 55





> [B]
> 1 Fragment (about Tiktaalik having had a lucid and having gained 14 Points, a sign maybe?



Look Saizaphod! 14 points! Just as you foresaw! Ha-ha

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #8 (morning of 2022-12-09)

Super late to bed.   I had a whole dream upon waking but it vanished when I moved except for the final couple of second and a bit of another scene.   It's tough to remain still and focus on recall when you really have to pee!

2 fragments: 1

night total: 1
comp total: 38.5 + 1 = 39.5

----------


## Rodulf

Last night- 1 semi-lucid dream.
                 Dream tasks - Moving freely - I'll give myself a 2.

----------


## PremiumOtter

Comp 12/9

- 3 non lucids 
- 3 fragments
- WBTB

Night/comp total: 6.5

----------


## solus1

Night 8
3 Dreams - 3p
WBTB - 2p

I either recall one really long dream or a bunch of medium sized dreams for some reason.
However, I can tell my recall has definitely improved. 

Night total: 5p
Compt total: 45,5

----------


## Sensei

Last night and the night before I had some lucids but just a bit of control. Hard for me to type up a whole night just for a few points, mainly just interacting with DCs. I need to have a new goal I think. 

Old goal
Meet old man again

New goal
Meet someone from gravity falls

Three step tasks for week 2
Teleport
Elemental
Time control

----------


## IndigoRose

*Night 8*
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night total - 5
Comp total - 81

Looking forward to the weekend!

----------


## JustPhillip

Night 1, For me at least.
Things got unlucky with some personal stuff for me and I wasn't able to practice a technique or set a WBTB. So this night is just my recall for the day.
Total: 1 Point

----------


## revver

1st Night of the second week of the Winter Competition.
Flight - *5 points*
Fully phase through big solid object - *10 points*
_Total:_
*15 points*

I was pretty disappointed. My recall has gotten a bit worse, nothing that isn't fixable though ;P

DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/rev...t-night-95103/

Edit: I had to remove some parts of the DJ link because it's not letting me post any because I haven't been registered for longer than 7 days.

----------


## Lang

Revver, Do you want me to fix your link for you?

----------


## MadMonkey

*comp 12/9*
Took 8mg of galantamine and 600mg of alpha gpc and it gave me vivid non lucid sex dreams...

WBTB: 2
2 NLDS: 2

Night total: 4
Comp total: 4

----------


## dolphin

*night 8*
3 dreams-3 points

night total-3 points
comp total-96 points

----------


## revver

It's not necessary, really.
But if you really want to, go ahead.

(meant to quote Lang)

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 8* Can you sue your own subconsciousness for not helping you becoming lucid?
3 Dreams - 3p
1 Fragment - 0,5p
WBTB - 2p
Winter Theme (Shooting a toothpaste-firework at our city-center in a winter night) - 5p

Night Total - 10,5p
Comp Total - *61,5p*




> _"Heeere we go...!"_
> *Competition Total: 116 points*
> 
> when it comes to the Element Manipulation taks, what's your stance on non-classical forms of energy (eg. shock waves, ki blasts, shadow manipulation, force blasts)? Would these fall under the umbrella of Element Manipulation, or some other category? Just wanna clarify, as I recall other hosts had different takes each time I asked.



Nice work man!! Congraz on the long lucid, very happy for you!  :Rock out:   :Clap: 

I'd put them under _"Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - 5 points"_, but you did use water too  so it counts into the elemental score! I always figured elements meant fire, earth, wind and water. Can't recall how other hosts thought about it, but lets go with that in this comp




> Look Saizaphod! 14 points! Just as you foresaw! Ha-ha



Hahahaha! Using my newly found and confirmed prescience (_15,99$_/per prediction after this last free one) I'm seeing a score of.... 47 points for your next lucid! Also gz, good start to the lucid but shame it ended early!
Btw you didn't accidentally skip over Night 4 did you? Or did you just not have any points that night?




> Last night- 1 semi-lucid dream.
> Dream tasks - Moving freely - I'll give myself a 2.



You get the 1 for the non-lucid but you'll need to clarify where the other 2 comes from  ::lol:: 





> DJ: dreamviews.com/blogs/revver/winter-competition-second-week-1st-night-95103/



Gz on your first comp lucid! Waiting to read more  :smiley: 

Other: Might have made a mistake with adding both the new beginner and the new intermediate to the Wolf team, since now the League Leaders- board is kinda unbalanced lol. Think team Deer's new expert will help to balance the team score though


*Spoiler* for _bonus: View from our street this morning ❄️_:

----------


## cedwards105

1 short dream and two fragments last night. Not the greatest of nights for recall to begin with, and I only just now wrote them down. I shall endeavor to be more on the ball henceforward.

*Total for the night: 2 points*

----------


## LeaoLouro

> *Night 8* Can you sue your own subconsciousness for not helping you becoming lucid?



When you call your lawyer about it tell them I'm also interested  :tongue2: 

Beautiful picture btw!

*Night 9, 10/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*Full NLD*: 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points
*
Nightly total*: 4 points
*Competition total*: 34 points

My dreams tonight had a summer theme. Hopefully that won't detract points hahaha

In other news, more WBTBs, more unsuccessful attemps. At least my recall as improved considerably, so that's something to be thankful for!

----------


## Hukif

Sorry been super busy! Have journaled up till yesterday. Will go ahead and post tomorrow.

----------


## PremiumOtter

Comp 12/10

The sleep was kinda wonky, so not much to report, 4 fragments and a full dream.

Night total: 3
Comp total: 9.5

----------


## cedwards105

Ha ha!! Lucid this morning. Kind of short, and my vision was fuzzy, but a lucid dream nonetheless! I'm in a bit of a hurry at the moment, so I will update later.

----------


## Sensei

I took care of a lot of witch stuff in some dreams and vis, but it is all just DC interactions, I may post the whole story in my DJ, but with a lot of it just being in my head and not dreams (wait) it seems weird to post it here even without scoring it obvi. I am simply looking for old man rn. 

That being said, last night there was a rumor in all of my dreams. Every DC seemed to know this rumor. A prophecy about me being killed. Yeesh, I hope it is just in dreams haha. 

dream 1

*Spoiler* for _Vacation_: 




I have seen old man many times out and about, so maybe I will find him if I just travel a bit. I go on vacation with some DCs. only one persistent one is there, but I'm not talking to him. my dad is still retired, so I just let him be and I drive in the car without him and when we get there I take the room furthest from him. Actually, he may be avoiding me. Anyways. Me and a few guys and gals stop at a gas station (like I always do) and eat some food there and there are signs everywhere that warn of death and dying, and then when I look away, they are normal signs. 



interact with DC = 2 points
eat food = 5 points
electronic device 5 points


*Spoiler* for _vacation 2_: 




non persistent Laura is with me when I am at the vacation house. We have a pretty good time swimming in the ocean. there are a lot of rocks that we can jump off of and I can't quite climb up one. I teleport to the top of it and then jump off. Laura is impressed I got up there so fast. I swim down and don't need to hold my breath. there are some cool creatures down there. I see a shark with hands tho and I can tell it won't leave me alone. I punch it away and it leaves me alone. As it leaves there is a long line of blood that comes out of it, hope it will be okay. I get to the surface 
"Someone is going to die" Laura says as I emerge
"What?" 
"you are gonna die if you keep swimming down there."
"oh" why am I worried about what a DC says? 

I swim back and we get up to the group. There is a boat and we chill and use it in the lake. Tho the lake really has way too many spires for boating as fast as we did, fun in a safe place.




electronic device 5 points
interact with dc 2 points
teleport 10 points
super strength 5 points


*Spoiler* for _vacation 3_: 




I am chilling on a couch and we have the tv on and are playing a board game. I forget the rules. Multiple times people bring up my death and then act like they didn't. I'm noticing all the DCs are getting worried about me being there. I decide to head out.




interact with dc 2 points


*Spoiler* for _school_: 




I want to see what is in a class at school, but I am late driving there. on the chalk board, I see a sign that says "He will not escape" as the class is leaving when I get there. Weirrd. I ask some of the DCs what it was about and they avoid my questions. The teacher pulls me aside. 
"You shouldn't be late."
"are we talking about class?"
"You put everyone in danger if you don't do as you are supposed to do."
"I worry very little about everyone else's danger level, maybe you should learn to defend yourself."
"I know my place, we don't stand a chance if you don't follow through with the prophecy"
"ah, there is always a chance. If I can beat this thing, then you can too. You really only need two things to survive easily. I'll show you." I use tk and lift a chair behind him and over his head and then slam it on the ground between us. He is amazed. I then put my hand over it and set the whole thing on fire. "With these two powers you should be able to defend yourself easily. Good luck."
"They are stronger than you." He says, but he is also practicing with TK. 
"Then you don't need to worry about me surviving."
I walk around the school and see that there are pictures of me in every classroom, sort of hidden away. its night time and alll classes are gone, but still weird to see. 




electronic device 5 points
interact with DC 2 points
tk = 5 points
elemental 10 points


*Spoiler* for _Family_: 




I am with my sister and we are eating at a restaurant. She keeps looking at me sideways. She is supposed to just be a DC, not a persistent DC, but it seems like she has the message too. 
"Someone died yesterday, they had a whole issue like the one you have and people tried to help and many many people died because the person hid for a bit. I found ancient texts that say that you are the one that is next and that it is the only way to bring balance to this realm."
I laugh "Don't worry about this realm, its been my job to protect it and I've been doing a great job."
"The prophecy mentioned how confident you'd be and how bad your defeat would be."
"Then it didn't mention me running or hiding. nothing for you to worry about." I leave and drive around. As I am passing a street I see my mom and turn. I talk to her and get a similar message. 
This whole thing seems relatively serious. Probably because of how public my fight against the witches was. I need to keep things on the DL from now on. After I destroy everyone that opposes me. 




interact with dc = 2 points
eat 5 points
electronic device 5 points

(electronic device is a car in some and boat in another) 

total = 70 points
first and second three step task = 15 points
total total for night = 85 points

----------


## solus1

Night 9 

1 Dream - 1p
WBTB - 2p

Sleep is bad again so only recalled one dream in the morning.

Night total: 3p
Comp total: 48,5

----------


## dolphin

*night 9*
2 dreams-2 points

night total-2 points
comp total-98 points

----------


## IndigoRose

Night 9

LD - 10
NLD - 2
WBTB - 2

Night total - 14
Comp total - 95


*Spoiler* for _Very short LD_: 



This was a very short and low level lucid in the 1st dream of the night. The dream before the lucid part was very abstract and more thought-based than physical. In the lucid part, I was walking somewhere and I knew clearly it was a dream. I had a dejavu feeling, like it had happened before and this was my second time getting lucid but it was probably fake. I remembered the competition but felt like I have no way to do any tasks. The whole dream was based on false memories/false impressions. Not really anything happening, just walking and dreamy thinking. Then I started to sing "Do you hear the people sing" with no reason, like a song stuck in my head manifesting, and I woke up.

----------


## RelicWraith

Okay, my turn. Thanks for the clarification, Saizaphod:

*Night 8:*

*Fragments* (3): 1.5 point
*WBTB*: 2 points

LD1
*First DILD*: 10 points
*Advanced Object/DC Changing* (Shadow Glob to Eddie): 10 points + 5 points
*Interact With DC*: 2 points
*Teleport*: 10 points
*Unspecified Dream Control* (Shadow Manipulation): 5 points
*Super Strength* (Palm Launch/Face Slam Combo): 5 points

*Three-Step Task 1*
(Teleport): 5 points

*Night 9:*

*Fragments*  (1): 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Sub-Total: 58.5 points*
*Competition Total: 174.5 points*

Link to DJ Entry

EDIT: Whoops! Ignore the quoted response, revver!

----------


## cedwards105

*DILD* - 10 points
*4 NLDs* - 4 Points
*5 Fragments* - 2.5 points

One of my dreams was about Christmas. There wasn't any wintery weather that I remember, but does it count for the winter theme bonus?

The lucid dream was short, so I'll just paste it here:


*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 



I start typing in my dream journal, but my eyes are still closed. I type a line or two, having trouble (naturally). I can see what Im typing even though my eyes are closed. Then I think that I might just be dreaming this. I do a nose pinch and can still breathe. Im dreaming!! It is a bit unstable feeling, and Im not sure at first if it is an actual dream or just HI/visualization. I reach for the light, which feels kind of solid. I stand up. My eyesight is pretty blurry, but at least Im lucid. I worry that I might be too excited and losing the dream, so I try to stay calm. This is a dream, stabilize, I say once or twice. Thinking about the competition, I want to really be sure that this is an actual dream, so I get up and stagger across the room. The dream starts to fade, and I hold onto some imagery for a little bit before losing things.

I tried to hold onto the dream, or else have a DEILD, which might have lead into the following non-lucid:

Lying in bed. I can see a girl. Maybe a couple of girls. They ask me how Im doing. Pretty good! I say triumphantly, I just had a lucid dream! It wasnt very long, but it was lucid. Now Im feeling pretty good! [Or close to that. Im working on trying to remember the exact wording when there is talking in my dreams]. I really do feel pretty good. I am still feeling the lucid euphoria that I seem to experience sometimes. I remark on how it seems like Im looking at this girl through a tunnel in my blankets, or something.




*Night Total: 16.5 without bonus, 21.5 with bonus*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 9*  Finally lucid again  :woohoo: 

1 Dream - *1p*
1 Fragment (About FryingMan having a creepy-ass Gollum signature LOL) -* 0,5p*
Winter theme (Escaping a murderous debt collector through the window down a 3-story building into the winter night) - *5p*
WBTB(success) - *2p*
DILD - *10p*
RC - *1p*
Interact with a DC - *2p*
Basic Summon - *5p*
Fly - *5p*
1st Three-Step-Task - *5p*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 



(Nsfw start)

I'm laying naked in a blue room resembling a steam room with a gorgeous and fit girl riding on top of me. I'm starting to become more present in the moment as through a thick fog surrounding my vision. Wait... WAIT! FOCUS! I'M HERE! I start focusing my senses to our intimate fondling of each other and soon enough the fog clears and my senses sharpen enough for me to become present. I'm lucid. The girl still on top of me (with me still enjoying the service) I briefly remember *JadeGreen's previous lucid* and begin wondering... the girl turns into a man. Eh, I'm not feeling like experimenting after all. I shove him aside and step up. We're suddenly in a small bright groundfloor office. The man has turned into a young and effeminate guy in his 20's. Now that I'm up and ready all I can think about is one thing: Points. "Hey-" I ask the guy, "would you like something?" already turning my back against a long white office table. "Maybe a chocolate-banana smoothie?" the guy answers. I point behind me onto the table and turning around surely enough, there is a smoothie cup with his drink on the table. We head out. We're between brown brick buildings, similar to a scene from my city-center(_pic_). Points. My first task, flying. Alright! I skip forward and take off into the air, effortless. I make a turn in the air singing something akin "_so easy so easy..._" before heading back down. Second task, ah shit it was the summoning! I have to do it again. I begin landing next to the guy already starting my DC-assisted summoning_(still using your advice after all these years dolphin, thanks!)_ and try asking him if there's something behind me. "Hey, is ther-" I wake up. 

 



Got too greedy and hesitant!  ::doh::  But very happy with another lucid! 
Night Total - *36,5p*
Comp Total - *98p*





> last night there was a rumor in all of my dreams. Every DC seemed to know this rumor. A prophecy about me being killed. Yeesh, I hope it is just in dreams haha.



 ::shock::  Wtf are those dream characters on about 





> _"The prophecy mentioned how confident you'd be and how bad your defeat would be."_



Also no offense but this made me laugh  :Big laugh:  Good luck with whatever is waiting for you, hopefully we get to find out before the comp ends! Or who knows, maybe it's... 




> Okay, my turn. 
> *Sub-Total: 58.5 points*
> 
> Link to DJ Entry



..RelicWraith with his Shadow Gauntlet coming for you!  ::teeth::  ::ninja::  Gz on another good lucid Relic!





> DILD
> 
> One of my dreams was about Christmas. There wasn't any wintery weather that I remember, but does it count for the winter theme bonus?
> 
> _Lying in bed. I can see a girl. Maybe a couple of girls. They ask me how I’m doing. “Pretty good!” I say triumphantly, “I just had a lucid dream!_



GZ!!  ::jester:: 

It does! So 21.5 points!

Oof  ::lol:: 

The Wolves bite strong tonight! Do the Deers have enough strength in their hoofs to escape? Can revver rev things up?

----------


## AtomicChocolate

Hey everybody, sorry for not being here the last few days, I was busy with a few things. I was still recording my dreams, however!

Night 7: Failed WBTB, 1 non-lucid dream +3 points
Night 8: Failed WBTB +2 points
Night 9: None, I stayed up too late and a natural WBTB did not happen. +0 points

Competition total: 13.5 points

I plan to improve my WBTB by sleeping earlier (10:30PM to 7:30AM), not sure if I already mentioned this. It's finally happening tonight!

----------


## revver

The second day has come! I'm proud of what I've managed to get today.

*Dream 1*
*Advanced Flying* 10 points
*Teleportation* 10 points
*Dream Character Interaction* 2 points

*Dream 2*
*Eat a food/drink* 5 points

*Dream 3*
*Mass Telekinesis* 10 points
*Super Speed* 5 points
*Advanced Flying* 10 points
*Advanced DC Changing* 10 points
*Mind Control* 5 points
*First Personal Goal (take away all the dream characters)* 15 points

*Sub-Total:* 89 points
*Competition Total:* 104 points

So far so good. My recall usually pops up during the weekends, so I can get more stuff done.
Probably should've PMed the third dream.. It's too late now though.

DJ: dreamviews.com/blogs/revver/2nd-day-2nd-week-winter-competition-95115/

----------


## Sensei

Who knows? Haha. Its gonna be fun going to bed tonight.  ::D:

----------


## JustPhillip

Alright. Night 2, done.
- Remembered a full dream. Put it on my Dreamviews DJ for 1 point
- Tried a WBTB with MILD. Didn't get lucid, but the WBTB did work. 2 points.
Night total, 3 points. Total for me right now, 4 points.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 10, 11/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*Full NLD*: 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Nightly total*: 4 points
*Competition total*: 38 points

Oh well, what can I say?

----------


## FryingMan

Two nights in this post: #9, #10

*comp night #9*
2 fragments: 1
night total: 1
competition total: 39.5 + 1 = 40.5

*comp night #10*
Finally, first LDs of the comp, and some nice control tasks accomplished, including trying all 3 of the 3-steps (3rd failed).  It was a close thing, I almost got up at the 7 hour waking, but decided instead to use it as meditation / relaxation practice, and eventually drifted back off,  slept another cycle, pretty much all dream time it felt like, with a bunch of non-lucids and some lucids, so much more than I could remember, finished off by a great sequence of 3 LDs:

8 non-lucids: 8
WBTB: 2
DILD: 10 (#275)
DILD: 5 (#276)
DEILD: 2 (#277)
interact DC: 2 
	1st 3-step: 5
hand through wall: 5 
	2nd 3-step: 10
object/dc changing: 5
advanced summoning: 10

night total: 64
competition total: 40.5 + 64 = 104.5

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...276-277-95118/

edit: forgot to DJ a non-lucid, +1 more than initial post

----------


## Tiktaalik

> *Night 8* Hahahaha! Using my newly found and confirmed prescience (_15,99$_/per prediction after this last free one) I'm seeing a score of.... 47 points for your next lucid! Also gz, good start to the lucid but shame it ended early! Btw you didn't accidentally skip over Night 4 did you? Or did you just not have any points that night?



Ha, 47 points would be nice at this point. Night 4 was a write off unfortunately but thanks for checking.

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Got really busy all of a sudden so here's a quick summary of the past few nights.

first lucid of the comp though  :smiley: 

3 wbtb +6
3 dream + 3

First DILD +10
basic flying +5
advanced summoning +10
interact with DC +2


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 




I'm in the desert and there's some story about an ant war, ants still killing other ants even when decapitated because of salt? 
After that I see a bunch of spider shaped cocoons, theyre huge spiders being born.
I arrive at some beautiful ruins on the side of a mountain, inside is like a big palace and outside is a beautiful pine forest. I head inside and there's a girl and some thuggs that want to kill me with poison.
The thuggs dissapear and I get lucid, the girl dissapears as well. I summon a huge boss to fight and try to obbliterate it in a single blast with my hand but nothing happens, I run for it and start flying to a nearby building.
It's quite a nice view and I fly some more but this time while seated in the air? I arrive at a party and here my memory gets too vague I probably wake up soon after.





nights total: 36
comp total: 55.5

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 10*
1 Dream - 1p
1 Fragment - 0,5p
WBTB - 2p

Night Total - *3,5p*
Comp Total - *101,5p*

I'n a rush, next update in 35-40hours, gz for all the lucids in advance!

----------


## solus1

Night 10

1 Dream : 1p
2 fragments : 1p

I'm not sure what to do point wise as I had some awareness to do a reality check in my dream after noticing something weird but it failed and it turned back into a normal dream.

Night total: 2p
Comp total: 50,5

----------


## Rodulf

Not much to report these past 2 nights. I seemed to dream a lot, but very little memory of details. Score of zero, for now.

----------


## dolphin

*night 10*
2 dreams-2 points
dild-10 points
basic summon-5 points
dc interaction-2 points


*Spoiler* for _dild_: 



I was in my grandmas house and realized I was dreaming. I went outside in the backyard and summoned a female dc and made out with them. She stopped and asked my about what feelings I had, to which I awkwardly replied "uh...sexual feelings" and another female dc approached and said "he means intimacy" and I woke up.




night total-19 points
comp total-117 points

----------


## epicsunshine

**12/11/22 NON LUCID**  **TEEM DEER!**
I was playing this game that doesnt actually exist (I think) and there was a yellow beam to get somewhere. Sensei was telling me I need to believe it will happen and Ill teleport, it was like a lucid dreaming training thing. Then Peter started playing with me and turns out we had an old save I lost when I apparently broke my ps4. I had a new save though, from when I was just playing. I had space 50% complete but none of the other worlds with 1%. I found my old save and had so many worlds 100%, not space. I decided to give up my old save and work on space again. Then it was Christmas and it was terrible. No deco, no presents and no tree. My dad just handed me something from the closet. Then the room was split into two halves, one for me, one for my brother. It was straight up like a Mario game, it had P-switches. Well my brothers side only  did, so I made one for myself. My dad yelled I yelled back. I woke up after

----------


## PremiumOtter

Not much up for today either, but there’s still time left

- 1 non lucid
- 2 fragments 
- WBTB

Night total: 4
Comp total: 13.5

----------


## NyxCC

Just checking in, will add the scores later on. 

Unfortunately, we are very sick at home so not much sleep mostly frags.

----------


## RelicWraith

*Night 10:*

*Fragments* (3): 1.5 point
*WBTB*: 2 points

*LD1*
*First DILD*: 10 points
*Time Control*: 10 points

*Sub-Total: 23.5 points*
*Competition Total: 198 points*

Link to DJ Entry

----------


## IndigoRose

*Night 10* - finally something longer!

Link to DJ

Getting lucid - 10
Stabilize/RC - 1
Eat something - 5
Three-step task 1 (summon DC) - 5
Three-step task 2 (ask for advice) - 10
Interact with a DC - 2
NLDs and fragments - 1.5
WBTB - 2

*Night total - 36.5
Competition total - 131.5*

----------


## cedwards105

One point for last night. I might have been lucid, but I was trying to drive carefully at the time and didn't want to distract myself. I can't really blame myself for that. Better safe than sorry!

*1 NLD* - 1 point

*Night total: 1 point*

----------


## LeaoLouro

Well well well, guess who finally broke the dry streak  ::D: 

*Night 11, 12/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*Full NLD*: 2 points
*WBTB*: 2 points
*WILD*: 10
*Interact with DC*: 2
*Practice a Waking Life Hobby*: 5
*Ask for Advice*: 5
*Use an Electronic Device*: 5
*Basic Summoning*: 5
*Old Personal Goal*: 10

*Nightly total*: 47 points
*Competition total*: 85 points

Great WILD full of action, let's see if I can push for one more before the comp ends? Hopefully this time I won't totally ignore my telekinesis goals. You can read it below or following the link:


*Spoiler* for _Dry streak breaking WILD!!_: 




WILDed into my old bedroom and went to the window to check if it was indeed my old bedroom. "Oh yeah" I thought as soon as I saw the familiar scenary. I didn't remembre my tasks all that well, so I went with the piano playing which I knew was a thing but didn't remember wasn't the 3 step task anymore.

So I went to the living room, sat at the piano and tried to play something cool. However, nothing good came out and I ended up quickly giving up. Then I went to the kitchen where my sister was playing on her computer. I asked her for some piano advice but she kind of avoided the question and asked me to help her install something on her PC. I helped a bit and then went to the kitchen balcony, which was significantly bigger than it is IWL.

I looked at the sky and it was slightly cloudly, cool and humid and I thought it would be a perfect day to fly. However I wasn't feeling super confident, nor was I feeling like jumping out of the 7th floor, so I decided to test for super strength instead and started punching the wall. Nothing much happened to the wall itself but at the 2nd or 3rd punch it seemed like the wall "stepped back" slightly. I tried to do it again but to no avail.

Next up I remembered the electronic device task, so I headed back to the living room, where my two versions of my cat were. I petted both of them for a bit and then grabbed my phone. Everything seemed normal I opened the music app which seemed to have every tune I have ever listened to. I played one of them, and it started playing an album I hear often, which coincidentaly I actually have on my phone IWL.

Finally I decided to go the neighbours place to see if I could find the Unigine Valley there (going through their door has led to some weird places before). As I was leaving my house I remember the expression "the writing is on the wall" and try to think it would be cool if there was writing on the wall in the corridor when I went out through my front door. And sure enough, there it was. On the left wall of the corridor, in a very faint, light red color it was written "writing on the wall". Kinda neat, uh? (except for the part where it was written in red, I kinda felt like it was blood).

Anyways, I knocked on my neighbours door, but before they had time to answer I noticed to my right a room which had two grand pianos and a smaller keyboard instrument which was clearly supposed to be a min church organ. I sat at the organ and started playing Toccata in D minor by Bach (I can't actually play this IWL, so this was all just me thinking the sound and moving my hands randomly, and the sounds came out). Then the neighbours came rushing into the room, slightly angry. I started playing Autumn Leaves and they apparently had no choice except to groove along. One sat down at a piano and the other pulled out a saxophone and we just jammed. Great fun! Worth noting that I had to purposely not look at the keys for otherwise the illusion that I actually could play would be broken.




@Saizaphod tell me if you think I should change the score. I put the writing on the wall thing as Basic Summoning and technically counted the piano/organ playing twice: as Old Personal Goal and Practice Waking Life Hobby.

Btw, amazing recall as well, if anything this competition has boosted my Dream Recall tremendously.

----------


## Hukif

Day 5 Journal link https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95109/

Dream 1 - Fly, 5. Gravity Control, 5. Total 10.

Day 6 didn't sleep much.

Day 7 journal link https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95111/

Dream 1 - Fly, 5. Mind control, 5. Invisibility, 5. Total 15.
Dream 2 - Teleport, 10. Advanced Flying, 10. Advanced Object changing, 10. Invisbility, 5. Mind control, 5. Total 40.

Night total, 55.

Day 8th journal link https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95112/

Dream 1 - Teleport, 10. Advanced Flying, 10. Total 20.
Dream 2 - Fly, 5. Basic Summoning, 5. Teleport, 10. Element manipulation, 10. Total 30.
Dream 3 - Fly, 5. Element manipulation, 10. Ressurection, 5. Total 20.
Dream 4 - TK, 5. Teleport, 10. Fly, 5. Gravity control, 5. Advanced object changing, 10. 35.

Night total, 105.

Total 170.
Competition total 539.

Didn't do anything in day 9 either, was pretty bland.

----------


## JadeGreen

Sadly didnt have anything days 7-9. I've been busy and kind of in-and-out on this comp.

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jad...layer-1-95126/

DILD (x2) = 15pts
WBTB (x1, success) = 2pts
DC Interaction = 2pts
Full Transformation = 10pts
Object Summoning = 5pts
Invulnerability (not perfect but good enough) = 5pts
Super Strength = 5pts

----------


## FryingMan

*comp night #11*

1 non-lucid: 1

DILD: 10
interact DC: 2
stabilize: 1

night total: 14
competition total: 104.5 + 14 = 118.5

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...g-group-95125/

----------


## PremiumOtter

Comp 12/10 
- Just one long non lucid for tonight

Night total: 1
Comp total: 14.5

----------


## dolphin

*night 11*
3 dreams-3 points

night total-3 points
comp total-120 points

----------


## Tiktaalik

Sleep has been really bad this past week. Everyone under my roof is unwell and Im Only getting half the sleep I usually would so its been a struggle to recall and get lucid but I did have a rather funny one last night and ticked off my talk to an animal goal.

Night: 09/12
2 Fragments (1 point) 

Night: 10/12
3 Dreams (3 points) 

Night: 11/12

1 DILD (10 points)
WBTB (2 points)
Interact with DC (2 points) 
Talk with an animal (20 points)

 Additional points? 

Saizaphod, does successfully flying a jet count as flying or unspecified dream control? (+ 5 points) Also, does the brief mention of a  Christmas elf qualify as a winter theme? (+ 5 points) Finally, flying over a city was an old goal of mine but I didnt plan to pursue it so not sure if it counts? (+10 points) 

EDIT: Additional points approved. 

Winter theme (5 points)
Unspecified control (5 points)

Night total: 44
Comp total: 103

Link to journal entry: 

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/tik...1-12-22-95129/

3 step task change: 

-Ask for advice
-Phase through a wall
-Teleport

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 11*
2 Dreams - *2p*
2 Fragments - *1p*
WBTB - *2p*

Night Total - *5p*
Comp Total - *106,5p*




> *Sub-Total:* 89 points



Or 82p? Recount unless something missing. Gz!




> Finally, first LDs of the comp, and some nice control tasks accomplished







> first lucid of the comp though



Finally!  :smiley:  Glad you guys got them and not too short ones either




> I'm not sure what to do point wise as I had some awareness to do a reality check in my dream after noticing something weird but it failed and it turned back into a normal dream.



Pretty sure they're supposed to work (and gain lucidity) for RCs to score points, tough luck  :Boggle: 




> Unfortunately, we are very sick at home



Health first, hope you all get well soon! 




> *Night 10* - finally something longer!



So happy for you too! Shame the waterbending didn't work after all your efforts  :Puppy dog eyes: 




> Well well well, guess who finally broke the dry streak 
> 
> @Saizaphod tell me if you think I should change the score. I put the writing on the wall thing as Basic Summoning and technically counted the piano/organ playing twice: as Old Personal Goal and Practice Waking Life Hobby.
> 
> Btw, amazing recall as well, if anything this competition has boosted my Dream Recall tremendously.



FINALLY  :laugh:   :Party: 


No need, you scored it right since you did it twice seperately

Same, recall has gotten much better




> https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jad...layer-1-95126/
> _ He pulls a knife (out of where, I don't want to know because he was completely naked)._ 
> _I hit the dream character on the head, not too hard, and say "go to horny jail" which was in some way connected to the fact that all the DCs were naked.- A large cardboard box falls on top of him, like a washing machine box and he squats down as it falls on him to trap him inside. - Written on the front in black marker were the words 'Horny Jail'_



 ::lol:: 




> DILD
> 
> Saizaphod, does successfully flying a jet count as flying dream control? (+ 5 points) Also, does the brief mention of a “ Christmas elf” qualify as a winter theme? (+ 5 points) Finally, flying over a city was an old goal of mine but I didn’t plan to pursue it so not sure if it counts? (+10 points)



Gz on a good lucid for you too finally!!

Yes (would anyways for the unspecified control/use electronic device), and yes, so +10 total  :smiley:  . But yes, the goals have to posted before execution so no points for that. 

SO MANY LUCIDS FROM EVERYONE, Congratz to all!  ::rainbow:: 

Other: I'm going to use my host-rights(though usually this would have been done at the halfway mark of the comp) and switch myself to Team Deer to balance the teams for the remaining 3 nights of the competition. (Pic to demonstrate the difference.) If the comp happened to take some massive surprise turn and the Deers happened to win in a massive margin I apologize, but I think it should be much more balanced this way. Good luck!


*Spoiler* for _Team balance before the switch_:

----------


## Occipitalred

*Night 7:* 3 non lucids (3 pts)
*Night 8:* 2 non lucids (2 pts)
*Night 9:* 1 non lucid (1 pt)
*Night 10:* WBTB (2pts), 3 DILDs (20pts), 2 non-LDs (2pts), Fly (5pts), full phase (10pts), elemental manipulation (10pts), winter theme (5pts), interact with dream character (2pts), drink something (5pts), invisibility (5pts) (66 pts) 
*Night 11:* 2 non lucid (2 pts)
*Comp total: 89 pts*

It finally happened! I got a night of lucidity! Whats most impressive to me is I actually remembered the winter competition!
Note: I have cut fragments for readability, and I really cant tell the chronology between dreams. I just put them in the order that makes most sense so they might seem continuous, but I really dont remember them being continuous like this. The best I came up with was three discontinuous lucid dreams, with out of context non lucid fragments or gaps in between. For example, I have memories of thinking about these dreams and planning to talk about them. And memories of dream themes reminding me of previous dreams: especially the invisible ghost people. But these clues seem to contradict each other so I gave up on ever finding the true chronology.


*Spoiler* for _The dreams_: 



*Before*
I wake up at 5 am. I go to get a glass of water, pee and remember the previous dreams. It takes me a long time to fall asleep (40 min I think and thats the reason why I dont practice WBTB or WILD).

*Its VR. No, its a dream: Godzilla.*
In the dream, I am hunting cute Kirby-like creatures scattered along a city street that I can capture for their powers. My latest prey is on someones front porch. Then, on that front porch, at the end of the city street above a forest, under a beautiful night sky, I hear this great sound. I dont only hear it but also feel it. In the distance, from the forest part of the city, there is a giant beast (think Godzilla) walking toward me, bellowing. My mental state is mixed between a readiness to fight it (this is a game after all!) and awe at the surreal quality of the experience. There are gaps in the experience however and I explain it away telling myself my VR headset must be falling off and once I put it back on, it isnt calibrated properly, so while I am able to bring the fantastical elements of that porch scene, I miss the impact of Godzillas arrival. Game over. Disappointment. Now, I realize this persons porch is their kitchen. And down the stairs (outside) is more dining room/kitchen furniture. I can hear them inside their house and so I decide to quickly leave their property before they notice me. Its no longer just furniture outside on the porch. Its now inside the house, and I hurry out the front, noticing many strange furniture Ive never seen before but seem functional. But then I realize its fine if I trespass, I am dreaming. I might as well do that now: trespass. I have now arrived in a part of the city that has not loaded in much detail so the first building I pick to visit seems boring and empty at first glance, but I let it take life. It becomes a gay commune as I pass the reception room and into the shared bedroom. In the center, there is a bed tree. A center pillar branching out in beds sort of like a tree. The beds are thin and small but not all equal. Couples start to load in. Some couples can sleep side by side while some have to sleep one on another. I notice in particular a man who sleeps on his back with his hands and feet up, and his boyfriend sleeping in an acrobats pose resting on his palms and legs. I wonder how can his muscles rest in this position. They slowly come alive and are having lively conversations. I listen and chat for a bit and then move on.  

*Fake Awakening bed horror*
I wake up now in bed. My boyfriend and I notice white things scattered above the bed. I focus on them to understand what I am seeing. At first, they seem like rice but then, they subtly become bigger and alien in shape. I say: they must be earwax, they dont have the texture, but sort of the shape of an inner ear. How could I have shed so much wax? Gross! And then they are bigger and more clearly alian larvae. Disgusting! The biggest one starts moving! They are alive! We hurry to shove them in a bucket and run to a garbage. My boyfriend dumps the bucket, but they get all over. Theyre all over me. I can feel the larvae over my whole body. I am frenetic trying to get it off me. I go to take a shower.

*Its a movie. No, its a dream: Ghosts.*
In this dream, I think I am watching a movie about a ghost girl. She is talking to her mother who cant hear her. The mother is running on a big city street and the girl behind her. I can hardly keep up with them to hear but the story is very touching to me. I am bawling my eyes out as I run, thinking wow, I love this movie! Its really making me feel things! Wow. Ill just watch it again another time to hear more properly. But its strange to be running in a movie A bit like the VR experience, I get gaps in the experience until I lose the girl and her mother around a bus station. The street is lined with open restaurants. I notice a guy sitting between 2 friends. I think hes cute and decide to focus on that to continue the dream. I approach him flirting, ready to kiss him. He is receptive and shy but then I hesitate because the experience is so surreal, and the scene is so alive with people and conversation. I think, this might be real life and I am in a closed relationship. There is nothing recognizable here and I have no memory of past or future. I really am dreaming: amazing. So, I sit on the guys to be closer to the middle guy that I am flirting with. I flirt for a bit, even with the two other guys but then I kind of scold my wandering mind and focus on the middle one. This prompts the one closest to me to kiss me in a way to give me a hicky. So I kiss the guy I was focusing on and the third one joins in with caresses. I am surprised by the vividness of the touch and of the scene. 
This new scene vaguely feels continuous with the previous one but maybe only because I dont remember waking up into lucidity and I am in a city street. I am observing the details with a strong sense of traveling. I am impressed. It seems this city is lived in and has its own culture with so many unique details that seem at home here but that I cant recognize. Theres a pop rock song playing too, I notice. The lyrics are sung clearly by a males voice. I am amazed by my minds musical talent because I dont recognize the song. Then, since this is a dream and there are no rules, I decide to start dancing to the music right here and then. Just making my way around, appreciating the details of the sights and the music. Then, I notice some characters behind doorways or down alleyways are also dancing. I think see, how my mind and this whole dream is one. My own dancing is seeping into the dream. And then I dance even more, having a good time in this inner city.

*Ghost*
I am inside a service business (think travel agency). Its very nice and fancy but the dream narrative is that the owners are baddies. They have done injustices unto others, and I am angry. I sense my powers. This is a dream and I can do anything. Throughout the night I have often remembered dreams of invisible people unseen to all but me so from this inspiration, I become invisible to the owners. I become an agent of chaos creating havoc for fun, flying and pushing all the wall and table decorations, throwing random items at the owners. They react in shock and indignation. They run after the disturbances I cause. As they come to grab the stuff I am spilling over the floor, they come so close as to almost discover me, so I phase through a door into the next room and continue there. 

*The Dreamviews Winter Challenge: Sip and kiss for stability, winter and body horror*
Presently, the contents of my consciousness are thoughts, no sensations. What an exciting night! Now, I will wake up. Too bad. Ive been lucid a lot tonight but I didnt do anything for the Dreamviews winter challenge I will get no points. Well, I did fly and phase but thats not much. Oh well, it was a very interesting night anyway. I take a sip of a glass of water. Wow. As I sip, I have sight: I can see the inside of the glass, dark liquid in a dark cup, with so many lights reflected on the water, the sound echoing in the glass. Its a sensory overload in a complete empty dream. The dream is still empty but I have a sense of being somewhere. Ok, maybe its not over, I can bring the dream back and complete my tasks! What are my three step tasks? I take another sip. Amazing again. The dream is coming back to life but its still empty. Theres just a vague empty human inside the emptiness. Remembering how lucid and vivid I felt in the kissing dream, paired with the previous powerful sips, I decide to further stabilize the dream by kissing the empty human. But before I do, a full human arrives into the dark emptiness with a cloak on hiding his eyes. His face is vivid, but it reminds me of someone I would not kiss. Whatever, its not him and its a dream. I kiss him. The emptiness is gone! The dream is back! We are in a big room with pillars and people. Inadvertently, the empty human who I had left unkissed latches on to my finger with its mouth. I dont look but I allow the sensation to remain. Still mid kiss, and vaguely aware of the empty creature at my finger, I focus my attention on the room, and also thinking: what are my three tasks? Summoning!.. No Advanced summoning!.. No There are three advanced tasks The theme is winter. The first thing is elemental manipulation! And as I think this, I notice, at the bottom of the room, an ice rink. Amazing: I had planned to freeze all the water of the dream into ice to complete the elemental manipulation task as part of the winter theme. But my mind already put some ice into the dream! I am excited by my minds trick, but I need to think about how I will recover from the dream beating me to it. Really, the room is like a stadium with the ice rink at the bottom and its alive with people. Its really not a great stadium because there are lots of pillars so I just move on to somewhere else past nearby pillars, still mid kiss. There I find a pool! Great! I focus on turning it into ice. The creature is still at my finger and I stumble and fall. I am scared for the dream stability. I have very little time left. I do not stand up. I focus on the pool from a lying down position. The corner of the pool turns into ice. Not a thin sheet but a complicated multilayered ice. Its cool and I am happy but then thats it? I chose advanced tasks! This will not do it. I wanted everything to be ice and snow. It must all be ice! The pool freezes over. And everywhere I look the moisture freezes into ice and snow. Its beautiful. And the weird creature that I paid no mind to this whole time lets go of my finger and I notice my finger is looking like a strange white and pink alien salamander larva. I know I shouldnt pay it any attention, but I cant take my eyes off and I stare at it move and change forms slowly. And then I wake up, excited to have done it in the nick of time, only to realize my first step was actually full transformation into a deer oh damn it!

*After*
I wake up at 7h30 so all the previous dreams happened within 2 hours and a half. Its been the most lucidity I have had in a night. 
Well, now its 9h30 and thats why I dont keep a dream journal  :tongue2: 




https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/occ...xerpt-1-95131/

----------


## cedwards105

Interesting night, with another lucid dream! I was kind of busy today and had so much dreaming activity last night that I just now got the journal updated. Score for the night:

*1 DILD* - 10 points
*1 Reality Check** - 1 point
*4 NLD's* - 4 points
*Winter theme - snowman and skiing* - 5 points
*5 fragments* - 2.5 points

*Night total: 22.5 points*

*Am I right in giving myself a point for the reality check that made me lucid?


*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 



Walking along a sidewalk near my undergraduate university. Waiting for the light to change so that I can cross the street. There are some other students around. I walk into the student center building, and when Im there it occurs to me that Im dreaming. I do a nose pinch RC to be sure, and can still breathe. There are some beams set into the ceiling at regular intervals, and I think I float up to these and use them to pull myself along as though I were climbing a ladder horizontally. I look over at some people nearby to see what their reaction is, but I dont think they notice me.

----------


## Hukif

Day 10 Dream Journal Link https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...etition-95132/

Dream 1 - Teleport, 10. Advanced Flying, 10. Total 20.
Dream 2 - Advanced object changing, 10. Teleport, 10. DC interact, 2. Telekinesis, 5. Total 27.
Dream 3 - Object creation, 5. DC interact, 2. Teleport, 10. Total 17.
Dream 4 - Eat, 5. Advanced Flying, 10. Interact DC, 2. Teleport, 10. Total 27.
Dream 5 - Super strenght, 5. Teleport, 10. Advanced TK, 10. 25.
Dream 6 - Advanced TK, 10. Teleport, 10. Fly, 5. Super strenght, 5. Super speed, 5. Partial body transformation, 5. DC interact, 2. Mind control, 5. Total 47.

Night total - 143.

Competition total - 682.

Day 11th was pretty personal, so won't be posting that one. But it was fun nonetheless.

----------


## JustPhillip

For me, Night 4.
I wasn't able to journal or get any points night 3. Had some really terrible stuff happen that morning and lucid dreaming was the last thing on my mind.

Tonight though I had a super cool, recallable, full dream that would count for 1 point, along with a WBTB for 2 points. Total for 3 points. I'm getting rather unlucky with my MILD practice as of late, however I think I can definitely pull off at least a lucid before the competition ends (=

----------


## MadMonkey

I'm really behind on posting because I was busy this weekend!
*
night 9*

I did a WBTB and took 8mg of galantamine and 600mg of alpha gpc.


*Spoiler* for _the first dream_: 



I am a different person and I am in a relationship with a very quiet woman. I don't really like how quiet she is so I break up with her and move in with my dad.




I woke up for a bit then fell back asleep.


*Spoiler* for _the second dream_: 



Again I am a different person. This time I'm a super hero and I live on an island with my in dream fiance. I become lucid without even doing a reality check because of the way the galantamine makes the dream feel but for some reason I choose to follow the dream plot. I fly over the island and find a good place for my secret hq. I create the base there and also a cool set of armour. The helmet masks my identity for my superhero adventures. It is time for the wedding so I put away my armor and fly to the wedding venue. I get married and then there is a super villan on the loose so I fight with him. My only superpowers as this character are flight and durability so summon my armor and guns to fight. I fly over the island looking for enemies and end up in this dock by the ocean where there is a hotel on a boat. Overall the dream lasted over 2 hours. 




WBTB 2
1 NLD: 1
First lucid of the night 10
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Fly - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
*Night total: 25*


*
night 10*

I stayed up super late and slept very deeply with no dreams remembered.


[B]
night 11/B]

I got hardly any sleep again so no dreams but I took a nap and remembered one non lucid.

1 NLD: 1
*Night Total: 1*

*Comp Total: 30*

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 12, 13/12*
*Fragments*: 0.5 points
*Full NLD*: 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Nightly total*: 3.5 points
*Competition total*: 88.5 points

Nothing too remarkable today.

----------


## solus1

Night 12

1 DILD  - 10p
wbtb - 2p
I managed to float off the ground a little bit so I think this counts Fly - 5p

I hardly recalled any dreams but the power of WBTB is too strong.

DJ:https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sol...g-lucid-95136/

Night points - 17p
Comp points - 67.5p

----------


## FryingMan

*comp night #12
*

Nice dreaming night, missed 2 super huge dream signs.    Still feels good that I was close!   Got back to sleep probably in late morning, another BTS success, woohoo.
Late morning recall hazy as usual.   Delving in the middle of the night waking brought back a lot of dreams, this is also a very feel-good success that recall is recovering/building.

6 non-lucids: 6
1 fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2

night total: 8.5
comp total: 118.5 + 8.5 = 127

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...ight-12-95137/

----------


## Rodulf

I feel awful that I'm not contributing much to this comp. For some reason my dreams have turned into a lot of violent movement with very little lucid awareness. Like I'm trying to escape something.

----------


## PremiumOtter

Comp 12/13

- 4 non lucids 
- 3 fragments
- WBTB

Night total: 7.5
Comp total: 22

----------


## dolphin

*night 12*
2 dreams-2 points

night total-2 points
comp total-122 points

----------


## IndigoRose

*Night 11*

NLDs and fragments - 3.5
WBTB - 2

*Night total - 5.5*


*Night 12*

DILD 1 - 10
Stabilization - 1
DILD 2 - 5
Interact with DC (I guess) - 2
NLDs - 0.5
WBTB - 2

Link to DJ

*Night total - 20.5

Competition total - 157.5*

----------


## RelicWraith

*Night 11:*

*Fragments* (1): 0.5 point
*WBTB*: 2 points

*LD1*
*First DILD*: 10 points
*Teleport*: 10 points
*Advanced Flight* (Space): 10 points
*Advanced Conjuration* (Dream Guide Construct D): 10 points + 5 points
*Interact With DC*: 2 points

*Three-Step Task 2* (Advanced Conjuration): 10 points
*Challenge Task* (Intermediate: Create a Blizzard): 20 points
*Theme Bonus*: 5 point

*Night 12*

*WBTB*: 2 points

*Sub-Total: 86.5 points*
*Competition Total: 284.5 points*

Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 12*
4 Dreams(One about NyxCC with a mysterious black treasure chest and 82 lucid points) - *4p*
1 Fragment - *0,5p*
WBTB - *2p*
Winter Theme (Giant snowflake symbol on a cargoship + Elf hats and christmas decoration at our workplace) - *5p
*
Night Total - *11,5p*
Comp Total - *118p*




> It finally happened! I got a night of lucidity! What’s most impressive to me is I actually remembered the winter competition!



Great stuff! I'll give the lucid a proper read later but can see it was a really good one from the lenght of the entry  ::goodjob:: 




> *Am I right in giving myself a point for the reality check that made me lucid?



 ::goodjob2:: 
Congratz on all the lucids!

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 12*

Rembered a fragment: 0.5

Night total 0.5
Comp Total 30.5

----------


## Occipitalred

Night 12, another 2 non lucid dreams (2pts) and 2 nights left. Good luck everyone! Break a nerve!

----------


## cedwards105

I almost forgot to post! Not a lot last night:

*3 fragments* - 1.5 points

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 14, 14/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points
*Winter Theme*: 5 points

*Nightly total*: 8 points
*Competition total*: 96.5 points

Had a stressful day so the night didn't go too well. Managed to get some Winter theme points though!

----------


## FryingMan

*comp night #13
*

9 non-lucids: 9
3 fragments: 1.5
WBTB: 2

*night total: 12.5
comp total: 127 + 12.5 = 139.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...ight-13-95142/

edit: remembered an additional early night fragment, added it in to score.

----------


## solus1

Night 13
4 non-lucids: 4p
1 fragment: .5p
WBTB: 2p

I wrote down only one of the 4 into dream views as that was the only one that I felt like writing.

DJ:https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sol...stic%2A-95144/

Night total: 6.5p
Comp total: 74p

----------


## solus1

Night 13 *NAP UPDATE*
1 DILD: 10p
1 non-lucid: 1p
interact with DC: 2p
reality check: 1p
Eat or drink something: 5p

Night total: 20p and the other 6.5p from before the nap
Comp total: 94p
BEST LUCID YET!
DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sol...cid-yet-95145/

----------


## cedwards105

Night 13

*3 NLD's* - 3 points
*5 fragments* - 2.5 points

*Night Total: 5.5 points*

----------


## PremiumOtter

Comp 12/14

Nothin much, just a WBTB and a fragment 

Night total: 2.5
Comp total: 24.5

----------


## JustPhillip

Hi guys, Night 6 for me and my first lucid of the comp! (I don't really want to talk about what happened during night 5, but I didn't even really get anything)
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jus...etition-95148/
A non-lucid recalled before the LD: 1 point
One DILD for the night, 10 points
WBTB, 2 points
Interacting with a Dream Character for 2 points, and Basic Summoning for 5 points
Advanced Object Changing for 10 points. Turned a bunch of tiny parts into a giant machine gun. (Let me know if I should change this to basic, I wasn't exactly sure about it)
Total for the night: 30 points
Total for the comp, 37 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 13* Rest Day
1 Fragment - *0,5p*
WBTB - *2p*

Night Total - *2,5p*
Comp Total - *120,5p*




> BEST LUCID YET!
> DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sol...cid-yet-95145/







> Hi guys, Night 6 for me and my first lucid of the comp! 
> https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jus...etition-95148/



Haha, gz guys!   ::D: 

Decided to take a rest day before the final night, good luck everyone (whatever time-zones you're in!) Gonna post the final deadline for posting entries tomorrow. Likely going to be the 19th.

----------


## RelicWraith

*Night 13:*

*Fragments* (3): 1.5 point
*WBTB*: 2 points

*LD1*
*First DILD*: 10 points
*Advanced Flight* (Fast Flight): 10 points
*Super Strength*: 5 points

*Sub-Total: 28.5 points*
*Competition Total: 313 points*

Link to DJ Entry

----------


## cedwards105

I remembered one more fragment. So 5.5 points for last night.

One more night to go!! I wish I didn't have to get up at a normal hour tomorrow tomorrow morning, but let's see what I can pull off.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 15, 15/12*
*Fragments*: 1 points
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Nightly total*: 3 points
*Competition total*: 99.5 points

Last night of the competition, great work everyone! I really had a blast, hats off to Saizaphod for hosting this  ::D: 

Seems I won't be able to achieve 100 points this time be a slight margin, but I'm reasonably happy with my performance. Even though it took a while, I managed to have a great lucid which I probably wouldn't otherwise have done. A bit unfortunate life got in the way just as I was starting to pick up speed, but that's how it goes sometimes.

GGs everyone! Looking forward to hearing more from your lucid adventures in the future!

----------


## FryingMan

*comp night #14
*
Well I decided to go big, gambled, and more or less lost.    3-4 hours of fighting to return to sleep after 8mg of galantamine (normally I take 4mg) resulted in 
two weak, hazy LDs with no goal memory, a woozy, sleepy head in the dream like it was stuffed with cotton (in the non-lucid before the first LD I remarked to myself how
tired I felt, it was at a family party, and wondered how in the world I was going to drive home), and a pretty severe galantamine hangover.  Still, the LDs were welcome despite 
the tortuous wake time  :smiley: .

All in all, a great competition, that saw a pretty good return of recall (despite several very "light" nights) and a nice concentration of LDs, the biggest cluster I've had this
year and the most LDs in a month this year by far.  Thanks so Saizaphod for organizing it!  

4 non-lucids: 4
1 fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2

DILD1: 10
interact with DC: 2

DILD2: 5
interact with DC: 2

*night total: 25.5*
*comp total: 139.5 + 25.5 = 165*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fry...279-280-95154/

Saizaphod: unsure if "once per task per night" means, e.g., "interact with a DC" can only be scored once per night.  Please clarify, and I'll remove the points from the 2nd dream if not allowed.

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks for the well wishes, Saizaphod!

Glad to see my dream self has been venturing into other people’s dreams despite my lack of recall too  ::content:: .

As for the remaining nights should be an easy update

Day 5: 1 dream, 1 frag = 1.5 points
Day 6, 7: no recall
Day 8: 1 frag = 0.5 points
Day 9: nada
Day 10: 2 frags = 1 point
Day 11, 12, 13, 14: no recall

Comp Total: 9 points  :Picard face palm: 

Besides the abysmal timing for me, I am still happy to see so many old faces here and hope you guys had fun. 

Thanks Sai for organizing!

----------


## Occipitalred

Night 13 - 5 non lucids and a failed WBTB attempts (7pts)
Night 14 - 3 non lucids and a failed WBTB attempt (5pts)
Comp total: 103 pts

Oh well, my night ended like my performance in this competition: a car crash, haha. No lucidity though I had some memory of the previous dream and self-awareness + winter theme  :tongue2: 

I was driving with very little sensory information. This was explained away with snow covering the car or something else. I was trying real hard to see. A car bumped into me and now I could no longer reach the break pedal. Instead of noticing my dreaming state, I try to refocus on what I can do to survive. Taking every second that I don't crash to dig my way back to the break pedal while guessing for obstacles. Until I do crash. I wake up in the back seat. I can see my bare feet and wonder about my self-awareness. I note that this is consciousness and I only have a few minutes left of it in my situation. I put my feet in shoes for warmth (it's winter) and find food for survival and then leave the car to assess the damages. It seems to just be... parked. Other parks are parked weird but there doesn't seem to have been a crash. I try to stay away from two wolverines. Someone passes by one and so it sprays me like a skunk. I run away.

Well good job everyone! There were lots of interesting dreams to read. I'll continue reading them over the week  :smiley:

----------


## PremiumOtter

3 more non lucids to wrap things up.

Night total: 3
Comp total:27

‘Preciate the comp and the late signup admission, sai

----------


## cedwards105

Out with a bang! Literally  ::D:  

*2 NLD's* - 2 points
*First DILD of the night* - 10 points
*Second DILD* - 5 points
*Reality check* - 1 point
*Ask for advice* - 5 points
*1 fragment* - 0.5 points

*Night total: 23.5 points*


*Spoiler* for _First lucid_: 




I am walking around a dormitory in a shark suit. At first I just have the suit kind of draped over me, not really wearing it, but then I see some other people dressed in fish and/or shark suits. I think this is kind of funny, so I try to put on my shark suit more properly. It appears that there is some kind of Halloween party going on. There are different areas set up with different activities. In one area, it looks like there are a bunch of things for sale, like a junk store. One room has been arranged into a fake pagan temple, and someone comes along mentioning that they were kissing someone in there. As I look at the junk store items, I suspect that Im dreaming. I do a nose pinch, and after some patience I eventually find that I can breathe and become lucid. Things are fairly stable, though a bit difficult to remember now. My cousin comes along, and I try to get him to help me. We walk together, and I pick up something and carry it. Its as though Im helping him do something, to keep myself oriented. As we walk and talk, I explain some of my difficulty to him, and as I do so things stabilize. We go down to an elevator, and walk inside. Since elevators are a dream sign, I think to myself that I should do a reality check. But I already know Im dreaming, so I wonder to myself if there is much point in doing a reality check when I encounter a dream sign in a lucid dream. As the door opens up, I remember that I should be trying to score some points. I try to summon Sensei as the door opens. It doesnt work. Instead, we are entering a really nice looking hotel-like place. Or maybe a spaceship. It has a kind of Jules Verne/Nautilus vibe. Wooden walls, and such. But then I think that I should try to find the dream base library, and in trying to change things I lose the dream. Things fade to the point where I can just see a bit of the hotel/ship thing. I maintain focus on this, but dont remember what happened after that. I remember at some point either thinking to myself or dreaming that I was telling someone that I should have just explored the dream as it was because it looked pretty nice.





*Spoiler* for _Second lucid_: 




There is a portal into another universe. It is quite small, and involved opening a little door behind which is the portal. We look in, but dont see anything beyond a kind of haze or screen. I stick something into it to feel around. It feels semi-solid in there, like a big mass of gritty gelatin. It seems unsafe to go in there, since we dont even know if we could breathe. We close the (small) door and open it again, and this time we can see inside. There is a black and white tile floor, and a sign on the back of the wall that says Speakeasy. This time we go inside. Even though the door is tiny, we find that we can just enter through it by trying to do so. When we get inside, we find that we are now very small ourselves. The furniture nearby is big compared to us. Someone (the proprietor?) comes to greet us. He seems large too, or maybe small, but somehow is close in size to the furniture (or maybe hes close to our size? I dont remember exactly what was happening here). We ask him how we get out, and he says back the way you came, opening the door to show us. But when he opens the door, it just leads out into a hallway, as though the portal were in a different dimension and the coordinates of the room are part of a different system. Are we trapped? But the man kind of laughs, this apparently being kind of a joke. You can get back to our universe from here, he explains. If we go out the door we came in and go to the left, it is a quicker way but there are guns. If we go out the door and go to the right, it is a longer but a safer route.  

Somewhere along the way I become lucid again. I look around, and see rows of junk store stuff for sale. Some of it is red, like its Valentines Day themed. Looking back to the bar, a door opens in hallway behind the bar, and a guy steps out. He looks like Sorrell Booke (the guy who played Boss Hogg on the Dukes of Hazzard), but wearing a dress and a wig. I think this is pretty funny, so I point him out to someone with me and turn away laughing. There also seems to be another person, possibly a woman, who is now bald. I think Bookes wig came from her, which is why shes now missing her hair.

I see a guy with a bunch of straws in his mouth. Remembering the competition again, I ask him for advice.

Can you give me some advice?

His reply started something like this: Dont rob a bank when you feel like you want to be connected to the world, but continued on for some time. Its one of those things where at first it felt like I was making him say words, but after the first bit he seemed to be talking on his own. I follow him out a door, and then I think about asking him to tell me a short story. I dont remember if this happened though. I might have decided that that would take too much time. At some point were being ushered out of the room by someone, who is helping us escape unnoticed. People are supposed to wear brown fedoras to blend in, which I am already doing. 
We go down some stairs. These are leading into a large, open area, kind of like a mall. I remember that my third task of the three tasks was to put my hand through something solid. Even though I realize that these had to be done in order and I hadnt done #2 yet (advanced flying) I see if I could easily put my hand through the wall anyway. I try pushing against it, but my hand doesnt go through. I feel tile though  the wall is covered with those small mosaic-like tiles (greenish in color, I think). Then I go down the steps.

Im in the bigger, mall-like area now. I think that I should try the advanced flying  my plan has been to fly to the moon. I climb a low wall to give myself a boost. As I look up, I see that Im in a place with a fairly high roof, and possibly a couple of stories. I might be in an open part, which goes straight up to the roof, but I think there are several pieces of architecture in my way. Anyway, I try to fly but am not having great success.

As I continue along, there are some people off to my left taking about having a choice of wearing a clown suit or pastor suit. The general idea is that neither would be fun, since the pastor has to do things like get made fun of. There is a weird thing going on with the back of peoples scalps being clipped to things. Looks painful. I keep going upstairs, and come across a small room. Here I find an interesting control. It looks like it has something to do with missiles, or space, or something. Like someone had been working on an advance school project? To my right is a strange lever. Since its a dream I decide to play with it, even though I dont know what it will do. There is a roaring noise, like it has launched something. I think its a missile at first, aimed down at the ground just outside. However, it turns out that it is a rocket ship. I have just started the engines, I think. This is my ticket to the moon! I think, remembering something in the tasks about using an object to fly (although Im not sure that a rocket ship would count, now that Im awake). The control Im working with is a kind of remote control. I launch the rocket into the air, hoping that the dream mechanics will make me associate myself with the rocket enough that I will follow it. My viewpoint does seem to follow the rocket as it goes, while I still maintain control of the lever. I have to work a lot to keep it angled up into the air and going straight. I also seem to be having trouble making a lot of progress. Eventually it crashes, and I try to fly on my own.

----------


## solus1

Night 14 
1 non-lucid - 1p

I'm gonna miss this competition. it has helped me obtain my first good lucid and has given me so much motivation.  Thank you to Saizaphod for organizing this. 
Night total - 1p
Comp total - 95p

----------


## IndigoRose

*Night 13*

Also basically a night off.
NLDs: 1
WBTB: 2
*Night total: 3*

Night 14 was a good night with a LD, over 40 points. I will update in detail later when I get to journaling it.
All in all, I am very happy with my results, 7 lucids are much more than expected.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 14* Yes! One more for finish  ::sheepishgrin::  (though...) 
DILD - *10p*
Meet a teammate - *7p*
Interact with a DC - *2p*
Winter theme - *5p*
Basic summoning - *5p*
2nd Three-Step-Task - *10p*

Night Total - *39p*
Comp Total - *159,5p*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 



_Entry picks up after a series of dream-control related events_

-We're standing there next to the playground with the guy and questioning whether we should move somewhere else to mess around with our powers. I don't want to have to reflect another one of his energy beams to the night sky so bystanders won't get hurt. He's the first to suggest teleporting somewhere, but I instantly know where to. "Himalays" I say with a smile, knowing things would turn very exciting real soon. Instantly the space where we stand begins to shift as if the very air had began to wave. In the middle of everything with the new scenery beginning to form I start realizing what is happening and it's too much. I scream to the guy, who I already know who he is: *"SENSEI HELP!!"* I try grabbing Sensei as to ground myself, but luckily the tremendous shift of scenery and consciousness comes to an end. We have arrived. We're standing at the bottom of a snow-ridden green mountain. But it's certainly not the Himalays, more like a singular larger-than-average hill with pathways surrounding it and people walking about. Fine with me, I'm lucid, thats all that matters. Sensei begins suggesting for us to start our energy beam experiments, but this is the moment I fuck it all up. The last thing I see before switching all my attention to _points_, is Sensei's face full of disbelief that screams _'are you serious right now?'_ This is NOT what this dream and even lucidity was supposed to be about, and it would soon show. "Okay basic summoning" I say out loud(my second task.) I pick the first thing that comes to mind and say "Toy car." I turn around and there's a small toy car on the ground. Nice! "Third, teleporting." I feel us coming here didn't really count, so I conjure a door the sameway I conjured the toy. I'm trying to open the door to a new scenery, but nothing happens. I keep trying to no avail. I close the door and try a slightly more practical approach and imagine the door opening to nearby rather than some completely new scenery. Nope. I shove the door firmer into the ground. I wake up.  




Whyyyy, stupid meeeee! I feel if I stayed with the original plot and followed Sensei's suggetion the dream would of stayed solid and grounded but nnnooooo, _poiiiintssss_ ::yeah:: ....  ::microwave:: 




> *Competition total*: 99.5 points Seems I won't be able to achieve 100 points this time be a slight margin, but I'm reasonably happy with my performance. Even though it took a while, I managed to have a great lucid which I probably wouldn't otherwise have done.



So close  ::laughhard::  But quality > quantity  :Nod yes: 




> a nice concentration of LDs, the biggest cluster I've had this year and the most LDs in a month this year by far.
> 
> unsure if "once per task per night" means, e.g., "interact with a DC" can only be scored once per night.  Please clarify, and I'll remove the points from the 2nd dream if not allowed.



Good job!!  ::flyaway:: 

Yeah there might be an error in the point system (by whoever has come up with it originally.) It says "each category can only be scored once per task per night", but afterwards it says "each task can be completed once per dream/chain." Whoever came up with it might have mistakenly put "Normal Dream Control" as a category as well, and I suppose NDR means Basic and Adv. tasks. I say (NDR)tasks count per dream, not per night! 




> Besides the abysmal timing for me, I am still happy to see so many old faces here



Unlucky, hope you get a better shot next time! Maybe in Spring 2023 who knows...  ::wizard:: 




> Oh well, my night ended like my performance in this competition: a car crash, haha.  + winter theme



Glad you managed the one lucid atleast!  ::content::  Also +5p




> *Spoiler* for _First lucid_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to summon Sensei as the door opens.



Glad to see another fan LOL  ::lol::  Great lucid!




> I'm gonna miss this competition. it has helped me obtain my first good lucid and has given me so much motivation.



We will be back  ::borg::  Good job man!!  ::breakitdown::  and keep it going, you might need it in Spring 2023...   :;-): 

Glad to see the lucid count of a lot of people exploded after the first week! For those who didn't manage any *keep going!!!*  :superman:  Lucids are always worth the effort!!

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*

DJ Entry Scorings will be open until *18th of December 11.59 PM Eastern Time.* After that no entries will be scored!

You can compress your entries if they feel too long and just write the moments you gained points from. 

 ::silly:: Celebration ::breakitdown::  will be posted _around_ 19th 7pm Eastern Time.

Good luck to the dreamers still in later time-zones! Can Sensei, revver and the others save the Deers from the jaws of the greys?  ::holycrap::  

Btw let me know if you see any errors in scorings etc, but they should be good!

----------


## RelicWraith

*Night 14:*

*Fragments* (3): 1.5 point
*WBTB*: 2 points

*Sub-Total: 2.5 points*
*Competition Total: 316 points*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heh, I fizzled this last night. Ah, well. I'm very happy with my results overall. Heck, I'm feeling good either way, as I sense I've crossed a plateau miring my practice. Thank you for hosting, Saizaphod! And thank you, fellow DVers for participating! It was really fun!

 :OK Bye now:

----------


## FryingMan

> Maybe in Spring 2023 who knows...



YES PLEASE!  We (I!) need this!    Once per quarter would be great!   Enough  time to rest and recover in between.   It finally got me off my butt and DJing every day and recalling and writing key words on every waking!  Not to mention the nice 2nd week cluster of LDs!   ::banana:: 

My main goal is to graduate back to the intermediate group.... I think I've managed that!

----------


## Tiktaalik

Well done all. Not my best month, so much going on but Ive had fun watching the competition over the past couple of weeks and reading everyones entries. Would be up for participating again in future. 

Night: 12
3 Dreams
(3 points)

Night: 13
1 dream, 2 Fragments
(2 points)

Night 14 & 15
Night off, No recall 

Comp total: 108

----------


## dolphin

*night 13*
2 dreams-2 points

*night 14*
2 dreams-2 points

comp total-126 points

Thanks for hosting the competition, Saizaphod!

----------


## cedwards105

As has been said, thanks for hosting this Saizaphod! This is my kind of sport! It also really helped with motivation.

----------


## AtomicChocolate

This competition was so fun and really helped me rediscover my desire to lucid dream. I wasn't able to get one in these 14 days, but I'm confident I will get one soon, before whenever the next completion is! I'm down for Spring 2023, quarterly seems like the best frequency.

All in all, thanks everyone for being cool, and especially to Saizaphod for organizing it. Without your Discord message out of the blue I wouldn't be back here with you guys!

Oh, BTW, I'll post my data for the last few nights tomorrow. Sorry for being a bit inactive towards the end!

----------


## Ant101

Ive had fun watching competition too, I hope to join in the next ones Ive been Ill for the past 3 weeks consequently dream recall has been been largely impacted and Ive had an almost insatiable appetite for sleep.

Well Done to all those that took part I imagine some potentially fruitful seeds have been sewn over these past few weeks.

----------


## JadeGreen

Add two dream fragments on night 11 (1pt) and two dreams plus one fragment on night 12 (2.5pts). No recall on the other nights.

I feel kinda bad I wasnt able to more actively participate I was ill for the first half and fairly busy with life the second half. If theres a spring comp I will probably participate again.

----------


## Rodulf

Again, my apologies for not participating more, but my dream recall has taken a plunge. Possibly due to medication I take. But I did enjoy reading posts from the more experienced members!

----------


## Lang

> I feel kinda bad I wasnt able to more actively participate I was ill for the first half and fairly busy with life the second half. If theres a spring comp I will probably participate again.



Sorry to hear that you were sick!!  :Sad: 





> Again, my apologies for not participating more, but my dream recall has taken a plunge. Possibly due to medication I take. But I did enjoy reading posts from the more experienced members!



Sometime you can't help it.  :smiley:  It's hard to predict your nights. Just keep trying.  You guys got this!!  :smiley: 

 :Sad:

----------


## IndigoRose

Night 14

Link to DJ

DILD - 10
Eat something - 5
3rd 3-step task (element manipulation) - 15
Interact with DC - 2
DC mind control - 5
Use an electronic device - 5
WBTB - 2
NLD - 1

Night total - 45

One question though, I just noticed this in the rules (3-step task): "In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:"

Does this mean that I should count another 10 points for this night (for the task itself, and 15 was just a bonus for its position in the 3-step tasks), and should have counted additional 10 (5+5) for the first two tasks on night

----------


## Saizaphod

> One question though, I just noticed this in the rules (3-step task): "In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:"
> 
> Does this mean that I should count another 10 points for this night (for the task itself, and 15 was just a bonus for its position in the 3-step tasks), and should have counted additional 10 (5+5) for the first two tasks on night



Yes, 3-Step-Tasks give points for both the task and the bonus points (they're purposefully stackable)

----------


## IndigoRose

> Yes, 3-Step-Tasks give points for both the task and the bonus points (they're purposefully stackable)



OK, then it is 55 for night 14 and up to you if you also want to change the count for night 10.

----------


## Sensei

Thanks saizaphod for updating this so much and running the comp. Ill type up a few compressed entries. 

I spent the next couple nights from my last dj entry doing basically nothing. I had a good night two nights ago. 

Dream 1 
I spent this dream trying to get ahold of the bearer. I was able to contact her using a dream item id connected to my menu. She was very surprised that it worked. It I flew to the mall while I talked to her on the phone. We talked about how she didnt need to be there and she said that the world was perfect for something, she just needed to talk to old man. I stopped at the mall and bought some real food and a power up for strength while I was there. I didnt use it but put it in my menu. Then I finally hung up with her. 


Flying 5
Electronic 5
Food 5 
My own control 5 
Adv unsummon 10

Next dream I flew to the sky and told her to meet me. Hukif showed up as I got to the cloud that I wanted. It overlooked the broken down city. I didnt like the city floating around, so I changed it to laputa while we waited for the bearer. I sent out messages for the old man. The girl showed up and old man didnt. I touched some of the giants there and was impressed by the look of non animated laputa. 
Flying 5 
Advanced changing 10
Meeting hukif 5
My own control 5 


Dreams after
I spent the night trying to complete a quest. Just found someone in need and I fought different monsters.  I mainly used tk, but i did teleport to get to the quest at the very beginning. I ended up at a temple like thing and I needed flames and wind to get past some puzzles. I found a paper that gives the user more wisdom. Which is what I have been looking for. I finished the dungeon. Fought the boss. It was a mechanical beast of a thing. That has fists that when it punched at you would keep going and then he would connect them. Very slow. I ended up finding his control panel and shutting him down. 
Tk 5
Elemental 10
Using electronics 5

Another dream
I was in Japan and looking for eiji. I found the pizza shop he worked at and he was there. I wanted to switch with him and see his mind, but forgot. Did eat pizza and had a good convo with him. I wanted to meet his gf but she didnt show up. 

Interact with dcx 4 = 8 
Eating 5
Snow theme 5 
Meet eiji 15 points

I think 108 points. Not as many as I thought.

----------


## AtomicChocolate

How's everyone doing? Here's the data from my last few nights:

Night 10: WBTB
Night 11: WBTB
Night 12: 1 non-lucid dream
Night 13: Nothing
Night 14: 1 non-lucid dream

Comp total: 13.5 +2 +2 +1 +0 +1 = 19.5 points all in all!

Oh, and I'll post all my DJ entries now!

----------


## Saizaphod

24hour delay on final post, sudden overtime at work

----------


## Saizaphod

*Final Results*

Intermediate
*1st* - *RelicWraith +100pts*
*2nd* - *IndigoRose +60pts*
*3rd* - *Saizaphod +30pts*

Beginner
*1st* - *FryingMan +100pts*
*2nd* - *cedwards105 +60pts*
*3rd* - *solus1 +30pts*

*----------Wolf------------*
*Expert*
Hukif - 698

*Intermediate*
RelicWraith - 316
IndigoRose - 225,5
LeaoLouro - 99,5
Jadegreen - 86,5
JustPhillip - 37

*Beginner*
FryingMan - 165
cedwards105 - 117
solus1 - 95
PremiumOtter - 27,5
Rodulf - 2
mellia_(inactive)_ - 0

*Tier Bonus* - 350
*Total* - 2219

*----------Deer------------*
*Expert*
Sensei - 686
revver - 97

*Intermediate*
Saizaphod - 159,5
dolphin - 126
Occipitalred - 108
Tiktaalik - 108
DoctorFoxy - 55,5
seno_(inactive)_ - 0

*Beginner*
epicsunshine - 48
MadMonkey - 30,5
AtomicChocolate - 22,5
NyxCC - 9
Nfri_(inactive)_ - 0

*Tier Bonus* - 30
*Total* - 1477

And now, the moment you've all been waiting for... The final winner of the competition is...
*
The Wolves!*



..................................................  ........................._see you in spring..._

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks so much to our organizer, Saizaphod!   This competition provided the motivation to help get my renewed practice really going and get to DJing every day.   Looking forwards to Spring and quarterly comps going in to the future!

----------


## Saizaphod

> This competition provided the motivation to help get my renewed practice really going and get to DJing every day.



Same, just woke from a 10 minute lucid for the first time in two years. Keep it going and until Spring  ::happy::

----------


## JadeGreen

Yeah its been said once but I want to say it again, I know I wasnt the most active but thanks for organizing this it was fun.

----------


## IndigoRose

Congratulations to all and thanks to Saizaphod for organizing this.
I've been too keeping up the momentum from the competition, having 4 LDs since it ended.
Good luck to everyone and I am looking forward to the next competition.

----------


## Sensei

Omg. I forgot to check after the comp was over. Didn’t realize the scores were so close. Will have to make sure me and hukif dj every night next time. Haha

----------

